# مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى !



## Molka Molkan (19 يوليو 2010)

*بداية  أحب ان ارحب بالرد على هذه الشبهة التى لا اساس لها من الأساس ... **وسأستفيض بكل المراجع  التى وصلت تحت يدي ..*

*  أولا : النص في  المخطوطات*​
*Act  24:5  εὑρόντες γὰρ τὸν ἄνδρα τοῦτον λοιμὸν καὶ κινοῦντα  στάσιν πᾶσι τοῖς ᾿Ιουδαίοις τοῖς κατὰ τὴν οἰκουμένην,  πρωτοστάτην τε τῆς τῶν Ναζωραίων  αἱρέσεως, *

​*السينائية





* *





الفاتيكانية* *




* *



السكندرية* *




* *

ثانيا  : هل اسماء الأعلام في المخطوطات تكتب حروفها الأولى كبيرة ( كابيتال ) ؟



للإجابة  على هذا السؤال نترك الكتاب يرد علينا ...

نستعرض  ثلاث أسماء أعلام في أية واحدة وهى الآية الواردة في سفر اعمال الرسل  الأصحاح الرابع والعشرون والأية الأولى ..
وسبب  إختيار هذه الآية هو انها تحتوي على ثلاث اسماء لأعلام وايضا على بعد اربع  ايات من الأية محل البحث (  أعمال الرسل 24 : 5 )


**Act  24:1  وبعد خمسة أيام انحدر حنانيا رئيس  الكهنة مع الشيوخ وخطيب اسمه ترتلس. فعرضوا  للوالي ضد بولس.*​*Act 24:1   Μετὰ δὲ πέντε ἡμέρας κατέβη ὁ ἀρχιερεὺς ᾿Ανανίας  μετὰ πρεσβυτέρων καὶ ῥήτορος Τερτύλλου  τινός, οἵτινες ἐνεφάνισαν τῷ ἡγεμόνι κατὰ τοῦ Παύλου.*​* 
**وها  هى طريقة رسم الحروف في اللغة اليونانية القديمة "  الكويني " وهى المتبعة في المخطوطات * *:*​*



* 

*وها هو النص في المخطوطة السينائية :* ​*



*



* وها هو النص في  المخطوطة الفاتيكانية :*​*



*



* وها هو النص في  المخطوطة السكندرية :*​*



*

​*كما  رأينا ان المخطوطات لا تفرق بين أسماء الأعلام عن الكلمات العادية بالحرف  الأول الكبير ( كابيتال ) * *فهذه النقطة لا تصلح للترجيح  ابداً بين هذه او تلك ...*​


*ثالثا :  معنى كلمة " Ναζωραίων " في القواميس والمعاجم  اليونانية :*​ 
*قاموس سترونج :*
G3480
Ναζωραῖος
Nazōraios
nad-zo-rah'-yos
From G3478;  a Nazoraean, that is, inhabitant of Nazareth;  by extension a Christian: - Nazarene, of Nazareth.​

​*قاموس ثاير :*

*G3480
*
*Ναζωραῖος
Nazōraios
Thayer Definition:
Nazarite = “one separated”
1) an  inhabitant of Nazareth
2) a title  given to Jesus in the NT
3) a  given to  Christians by the Jews, Act_24:5
Part of Speech: noun  proper masculine
A Related Word by  Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: from G3478
Citing in TDNT: 4:874, 625

*​ 
*نلاحظ ان كلام المرجعين اشار الى كلمة أخرى وهى الموجودة  تحت رقم " 3478 " ، فنرى ماذا يحي هذا الرقم :


*​*قاموس  سترونج :*
​*G3478
 Ναζαρέθ, Ναζαρέτ
 Nazareth  Nazaret
 nad-zar-eth', nad-zar-et'
 Of uncertain derivation; Nazareth or Nazaret, a place  in Palestine: - Nazareth.

*​*قاموس ثاير :
* *
 G3478
 Ναζαρέθ  /  Ναζαρέτ
 Nazareth  /  Nazaret
 Thayer Definition:
 Nazareth = “the guarded one”
 1) the ordinary residence and home town of Christ
 Part of Speech: noun proper locative
 A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: of uncertain derivation
*​ 
http://strongsnumbers.com/greek/3480.htm

*وكما  رأينا فإن معني الكلمة في كل القواميس المعتمدة اللغوية تقول انها لقب  المسيحيين نسبه الى المسيح وفي اصلها نسبه للمسيح الى بلدة الناصرة *






*رابعاً : الترجمات السرياني*​
*هنا وجب التنبية إلى نقطة في غاية الأهمية والخطورة وهى  ان سواء هذه الكلمة أفادت معنى الناصريين (  المسيحي ) او النصارى ( الإسلامي ) فالإستشهاد  بها ليس دليلاً والسبب أنها مُجرد ترجمة وليست وحياً كتابياً على عكس  الكلمة " Ναζωραίων " فهي وحي قاطع عند  الترجيح لهذا او لتلك ، ولكن حتى الترجمة السرياني البشيطا وو ترجمة  خابوريوس التي تعود لعام 165 م تعني نفس المعنى اليوناني وهو الذي اثبتناه  انه يعني بلدة الناصرة التي منها الرب يسوع المسيح جسدياً  ..
*​ 


*البشيطا  و خابوريوس :*​ 
Acts 24:5 - ܐܫܟܚܢ ܓܝܪ ܠܓܒܪܐ ܗܢܐ ܕܐܝܬܘܗܝ ܡܫܚܛܢܐ ܘܡܥܝܪ  ܫܓܘܫܝܐ ܠܟܠܗܘܢ ܝܗܘܕܝܐ ܕܒܟܠܗܐܪܥܐ ܪܫܐ ܗܘ ܓܝܪ ܕܝܘܠܦܢܐ ܕܢܨܪܝܐ  ܀ ​ 

*ولمعرفة  معنى الكلمة السرياني وطريقة النطق نضغط هنا :
*​ 




​ 

*وايضا نضغط  هنا :*

​


​
*وايضا نضغط    هنا :*​


​*وايضا نضغط    هنا :*​


​




*اذا  حتى القواميس والمراجع السريانية تقول وبكل شدة ان المعنى هو نسبة الى  مدينة الناصرة التي منها الرب يسوع المسيح جسدياً *
*اذا  فالمعنى واضح ولا خلاف عليه في اللغات الأصلية سواء في الوحي او في اللغة  التي كان يتكلمها المسيح له كل المجد*


*خامساً : نقاط هامة جدا قبل الشروع في الرد على ماقيل عن  الكلمة وربطها بالمعنى الإسلامي 
* 
* النقطة الأولى : هي  عبارة عن تنبيه وتوضيح الى من القائل لهذا النص من الأساس ، هل هو اعتراف  كتابي اننا ناصريين ( نسبة الى الناصرة ؟ أم هو نقل كتابي لما قاله اليهود  على المسيحيين ؟

 الحقيقة ان الكتاب المقدس هنا ليس هو المُقِر لهذا اللقب ابداً بل هم  اليهود ولهذا نرجع الى كلام الكتاب المقدس نفسه ..


Act 24:2   فلما دعي ابتدأ ترتلس في الشكاية قائلا:
Act 24:3   «إننا حاصلون بواسطتك على سلام جزيل وقد صارت لهذه الأمة مصالح بتدبيرك.  فنقبل ذلك أيها العزيز فيلكس بكل شكر في كل زمان وكل مكان.
Act 24:4   ولكن لئلا أعوقك أكثر ألتمس أن تسمعنا بالاختصار بحلمك.
Act 24:5   فإننا إذ وجدنا  هذا الرجل مفسدا ومهيج فتنة بين جميع اليهود الذين في المسكونة  ومقدام شيعة الناصريين
Act 24:6   وقد شرع أن ينجس الهيكل أيضا أمسكناه  وأردنا أن نحكم عليه حسب ناموسنا.
Act 24:7   فأقبل ليسياس الأمير بعنف شديد وأخذه من بين أيدينا
Act 24:8   وأمر المشتكين عليه أن يأتوا إليك. ومنه  يمكنك إذا فحصت أن تعلم جميع هذه الأمور التي نشتكي  بها عليه».


إذاً  فهذا اللقب هو ليس لقب كتابي بل هو لقب يهودي اعطوه للمسيحيين * *كنوع  من التحقير ولِصِغَر عدد المسيحيين في هذه الفترة ولمخالفتهم للمباديء  اليهودية التي تعتمد على المظهرية ولا تَقبل المسيح كمخلص وانه المسيح  الحقيقي المُنتظر ، فبالطبع التعليم بأن يسوع هو المسيح في اليهودية هو ضد  مصالح الكَتبة والفريسيين والصدوقيون ولهذا اطلقوا هذا اللفظ عليهم

 وهذا ما يؤكده القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي في تفسيره لهذه الآية :

*​*==================================================   =================
* *"فإننا إذ وجدنا هذا الرجل مفسدًا،ومهيّج فتنة بين جميع  اليهود الذين في  المسكونة،ومقدام شيعة الناصريّين". [5]


           باسم رئيس الكهنة وكل مجمع السنهدرين قدم  ترتلس      ثلاثة إتهامات خطيرة ضد الرسول بولس: أحدها يخص الأمن العام للدولة  بكونه مهيج      فتنة بين جميع  اليهود، والثاني يمس سلامة الدين اليهودي كمنجس  للهيكل  وكاسر      للناموس، والثالث كقائد حركة لشيعة  جديدة تدعى الناصريين.
      "مفسد"، الكلمة اليونانية تستخدم عن  الوباء،       هكذا يروا في الرسول أشبه بوباءٍ مفسدٍ لأخلاقيات  الآخرين. لم يقل عنه  أنه حامل      الوباء، بل هو  الوباء بعينه. اعتاد المقاومون للإيمان  المسيحي أن يدعو  الإيمان      المسيحي وباءً, والمسيحيين مفسدين.
      "مهيج فتنة" ادعوا أنه ينادي  بتعاليم ضد       ناموس موسى والتقاليد والعادات اليهودية مما يسبب انقسامًا  وثورة وسط  اليهود.      جاءت الكلمة "مهيج فتنة" prootostateen        وهو تعبير عسكري كقائد للجيش، وكأن بولس هو الرجل الأول في حركة   الناصريين      الثائرة كجيش يحارب. يرى البعض في تعبير "مهيج فتنة"  تلميحًا  خفيًا إلى      إثارة فتنة بين اليهود  ضد روما، هذا الاتهام لا ينطبق مطلقًا على  الرسول بولس،      إذ كان يشير  إلى جنسيته الرومانية واهتمامه بالأمم.
 أما كلمة شيعة haireseoos     أي  أصحاب بدعة أو هرطقة heresy       ، فتشير إلى أنها جماعة منحرفة عن  الإيمان.
      هكذا قلبوا الحقيقة، فالرسول بولس ككارزٍ   بإنجيل      المسيح، يسوع الناصري،  يدعو إلى الخضوع للسلطات، وتقديم الكرامة لمن له       الكرامة، كما يدعو  إلى تنفيذ الناموس في كمال مفهومه الروحي، فيطالب  بالحب حتى      نحو  الأعداء والمقاومين.




 v لقد  ظنوا أنهم يقولون هذا كنوع من التوبيخ       "الناصريون"،  بهذا يريدون تحطيمه، لأن الناصرة  موضع وضيع. قال: "وجدنا       هذا الرجل". انظروا كيف  يشوهون سمعته بخبث، فبقولهم "وجدناه"  يبدو      كمن يتسلل دومًا خفيه،  وأنه بصعوبة تتبعوه حتى وجدوه، مع أنه كان في  الهيكل      لمدة سبعة أيام.
 القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​ 


http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestame...er/rosol24.htm


*==================================================   =================*​ *

وهذا ما يؤكده  القس أنطونيوس فكري في تفسيره لهذه الآية  :

*​*==================================================   =================*​ *فاننا اذ وجدنا هذا الرجل مفسدا ومهيج فتنة بين جميع  اليهود الذين في المسكونة ومقدام شيعة الناصريين.


وضح هنا التلفيق والكذب.  مفسداً= المعنى الأصلى إنسان ينقل العدوى  للآخرين  بمبادئه الهدامة. مهيج فتنة = هنا يلبس وتراً حساساً لدى الوالى   الذى لا يريد فتنة بالطبع فى مجال ولايته. اليهود فى المسكونة=  اليهود  الذين تجمعوا للحج من كل العالم نقلوا أخبار المشاكل التى ثارت فى مجامع  أسيا  واليونان، وكم ذهب بولس إلى ساحات القضاء ولكن فلنلاحظ :-
1-   أن ما حدث فى  أوروبا ليس من إختصاص فيلكس، ولكنها محاولة لإثارة الوالى.
2-   لم يقل ترتلس ولا  اليهود  أنهم هم الذين أثاروا الفتنة فى كل مكان.
شيعة الناصريين= فيها إستهزاء. ونلاحظ أن  اليهود هنا يسمون المسيحية أنها شيعة  أى بدعة.  وربما سمىّ المسيحيون أنفسهم بالطريق أى طريق  الخلاص أو طريق كمال الحق لإيمان  إسرائيل.
*​http://www.arabchurch.com/commentari...tonios/Acts/24​=================================   =================

Verse 5​ c.      Literally, "a plague". ​ d.     As one would say, a ringleader,  or a flag bearer. ​ e.     So they scoffingly  called the Christians, taking the  from the towns where they thought that Christ was born,  whereupon it happened that Julian the apostate called Christ a Galilean.

​ Geneva Bible Notes (1599). 2003 (Ac  24:2-5). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.



The term  “sect” was used by Josephus to designate the various parties and  divisions within Judaism, indicating that the opposition still  considered the Christians as an unorthodox break within Judaism. This is  the only place in the New Testament where the followers of Jesus are  called Nazarenes. The term continued to be used as  a derisive designation for Christians in Hebrew and Arabic.  It is certainly not wrong to call the followers of Jesus “Nazarenes,” but there is no precedent within the ures for churches  ever to call themselves by this term. “Nazarene” was at times  a term of derision used by Judaeans  against the Galileans within the Jewish nation and, therefore, did not  necessarily carry any spiritual connotation.

 _KJV Bible commentary_. 1997, c1994 (2191).  Nashville: Thomas Nelson.





 5.  Pestilent fellow (λοιμὸν).  Lit., _a  plague_ or _pest_.​ Ringleader (πρωτοστάτην). Originally, _one who stands first  on the right of a line; a file-leader_. Thus Thucydides says that  all armies when engaging are apt to thrust outward their right wing; and  adds, “_The first man in the front rank_ (ὁ  πρωτοστάτης) of the right wing is originally responsible for the  deflection” (5, 71). Here, of course, phorically, as A. V. and Rev. Only here  in New Testament.​ Sect (αἱρέσεως).  See on _heresies_, 2 Pet. 2:1.​ Nazarenes.  The only passage in ure where this term is used to denote the  Christians. See on Matt. 2:23.

​ Lit. Literally.

A. V. Authorized  Version.

Rev. Revised  Version of the New Testament.




Vincent, M. R.  (2002). _Word studies in the New Testament_ (1:580). Bellingham,  WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.


 5. “We have found this man to be a troublemaker who  stirs up riots among all the Jews throughout the world. He is a leader  of the Nazarene sect. 6. He even tried to desecrate the temple, so we  arrested him.”​ Granted that Luke does not tran***ibe the speech, he  nevertheless records the clumsy structure of the Greek sentence spoken  by Tertullus. A wooden translation of the first sentence is, “Finding  this man to be a trouble-maker maker who stirs up riots among all the  Jews throughout the world.” In brief, the sentence needs a main verb  (compare the Greek  of Luke 23:2). Luke reports the grammatical errors  of this orator with journalistic accuracy.﻿7﻿ He wants to  demonstrate that the orator is unable to convince the court.​ The accusation  is in three parts:​ First, Tertullus contemptuously refers to Paul as  “this man” and calls him a troublemaker. In Greek, the word _loimos_ actually means a person who spreads a  pestilence. Paul, then, endangers the public welfare and should be  either quarantined or completely eliminated. The orator charges that  Paul is stirring up riots among Jewish people everywhere in the world.  Even though the allegation is exaggerated, from the viewpoint of the  governor it is serious. Tertullus characterizes Paul as a seditious  person who imperils the Roman state.​ Second, the orator  says that Paul is a ringleader of the Nazarene sect. In translation, the  word _Nazarene_ is usually rendered “of Nazareth.”﻿8﻿ The Jews  identified Christians as followers of Jesus the Nazarene,﻿9﻿ but why did  Tertullus speak of the Nazarene sect? “It is conjectured that in  pre-Christian times a Nazorean party of Jewish sectaries was known for a  close observance of ascetic rules of conduct. Perhaps this party was  taunted with the  _Nazoraioi_ by  orthodox Jews, who by Christian times applied the term of disrespect,  knowingly or ignorantly, to the new Christian sect.”﻿10﻿ Tertullus  attempts to portray the so-called Nazarene sect as a political party,  but he fails, because Felix is acquainted with the Christian faith (v.  22).​ Third, Tertullus says Paul tried to desecrate the  temple, “but we arrested him.” At best, the statement is a half-truth,  because the Jews were intent on killing Paul when they seized him in the  temple (21:27, 30).


​ 7 James Hope Moulton states that  “Luke cruelly reports the orator _verbatim_.” _A Grammar of New  Testament Greek_, vol. 1, _Prolegomena_, 2d ed. (Edinburgh:  Clark, 1906), p. 224. 

8 Linguistic  difficulties remain with regard to the spelling; see Hans Heinrich  Schaeder, _TDNT_, vol. 4, p. 879; Karl Heinrich Rengstorf, _NIDNTT_,  vol. 2, pp. 332–34. From the Gospels we learn that the phrases _Jesus  of Galilee_ and _Jesus of Nazareth_ are virtually synonymous  (Matt. 26:69, 71), and the inion on Jesus’ cross featured the word _Nazareth_  as a reference to his place of origin (John 19:19). The Jews,  especially those in Jerusalem and Judea, considered Galilee a backward  area and the term _Nazareth_ one of derision (see John 1:46). ​9 In Acts,  see 2:22; 3:6; 4:10; 6:14; 22:8; 24:5; 26:9. 
10 David H.  Wallace, “Nazarene,” _ISBE_, vol. 3, p. 500. 

Kistemaker, S. J., & Hendriksen, W.  (1953-2001). _Vol. 17_: _New Testament commentary : Exposition of  the Acts of the Apostles_. Accompanying biblical  is author's  translation. New Testament Commentary (836). Grand Rapids: Baker Book  House.​ 

*9Charges by the  prosecution. The Jewish religious leaders, along with a lawyer d  Tertullus, came to Caesarea to press charges against Paul. After  flattering Felix (24:2–3), Tertullus falsely accused Paul of inciting  riots against both the Jewish religion and the Roman government, and of  profaning the Temple by bringing in a Gentile. He de***ibed Paul as a  leader of the “Nazarenes,” a term used only here of believers in Jesus  of Nazareth.

Willmington, H. L. (1997). Willmington's Bible  handbook (649). Wheaton, Ill.: Tyndale House Publishers.


* The political  argument was also false. Paul never sought to change men’s politics, but  he did preach the lordship of Christ. This conflicted with Caesar’s  demand that people worship him as a god. “We have no king but Caesar!”  is what the Jews cried to Pilate (John  19:8–15). These men considered the Christian faith a sect, a group of  people alien to the true Jewish faith. Thousands of Jews had believed in  Christ but still participated in temple worship, so they were looked  upon as a sect within Israel and not as a new religion. The term  “Nazarene” was one of contempt; “Can there any good thing come out of  Nazareth?” asked Nathanael (John 1:46).

 Wiersbe, W. W. (1997, c1992). _Wiersbe's expository  outlines on the New Testament_ (345). Wheaton, Ill.: Victor Books.

The “Nazarenes” (24:5) was a  reference to those who followed Jesus of Nazareth 
Hughes, R. B., & Laney, J. C. (2001). _Tyndale  concise Bible commentary_. Rev. ed. of: New Bible companion. 1990.;  Includes index. The Tyndale reference library (516). Wheaton, Ill.:  Tyndale House Publishers.




 24:5 The sect of the Nazarenes, a moderately  derisive  given to the Christians (see v. 14, “which they call a sect”).​ _Spirit filled life study Bible_.  1997, c1991 (electronic ed.). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.


The “Nazarenes” (24:5) was a  reference to those who followed Jesus of Nazareth 
Hughes, R. B., & Laney, J. C. (2001). _Tyndale  concise Bible commentary_. Rev. ed. of: New Bible companion. 1990.;  Includes index. The Tyndale reference library (516). Wheaton, Ill.:  Tyndale House Publishers.


*سادساً : الردود على الشبهات 
*​* 
**قال  المعترض :
*​* 
*

> *                                      (الفانديك)(أعمال   الرسل) 24 / 5*​ *                                      (فاننا   اذ وجدنا هذا الرجل مفسدا ومهيج فتنة                                        بين جميع اليهود الذين في المسكونة ومقدام                                                                               شيعة الناصريين)*​ *                                       وطبعاً النص في باقي الترجمات نصارى وليسوا                                        ناصريين *​ *                                        (الكاثوليكية)(أعمال الرسل) 24 / 5  *​ *                                      (وجدنا هذا الرجل آفة   من الآفات، يثير الفتن                                      بين اليهود   كافة في العالم أجمع، وأحد أئمة                                                                           شيعة النصارى.)*​ *                                        (العربية المشتركة)(أعمال الرسل) 24 / 5*​ *                                        (وجدنا هذا الرجل مفسدا يثير الفتن بين اليهود                                        في العالم كله، وزعيما على                                       شيعة النصارى.)*​ *                                        (الاخبار السارة)(أعمال الرسل) 24 / 5*​ *                                        ( وجدنا هذا الرجل مفسدا يثير الفتن بين                                        اليهود في العالم كله، وزعيما على                                       شيعة النصارى.)*​


*أولا :  ترجمة الفانديك هى الأصح بدون ادنى شك ولا جدال فهي الترجمة العربية  الوحيدة العالمية والمعمول بها مع كل علماء النقد النصي كنسخة تعبر عن النص  العربي فما وجدنا عالم واحد يعرف غيرها ..*
* ثانيا : مادام الأصل اليوناني موجود لماذا  يخاف منه المعترض ولم يعرضه ؟*
* ثالثا : الثقافة العربية  تأثرت بالإسلام الذي يدعو المسيحيين بنصارى وهذا منطقي اذ ان الغالبية  العظمى مسلمون فتأثرت الترجمة بهذه الثقافة المغلوطة لغوياً*​* 

**قال المعترض :
*​* 
*

> *                                      كلمة (ναζωραιων                                       = نصاري )*​


*
**وهذا  إفتراء واضح وتدليس فاضح اذ الترجمة الحرفية لهذه الكلمة هى ناصريين وليس  نصارى ، إلا ان المعترض المسلم متأثر بالثقافة الإسلامية التي تقول نصارى  .....


*


> *                                      ويؤكد  ذلك القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي عندما يقول                                       :*​ *                                      ( كلمة ناصرة , منها  إشتقت                                        نصارى                                        لقب المسيحين وهى بالعبرية                                        natzar                                      &nbsp *​ *                                       تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى صفحة فى تفسير                                       إنجيل متي 2/23*​


*هل رأى  أحدكم تفسير للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي بهذا الحجم الصغير قبل هذه المرة ؟

تعالوا  نضع التفسير كاملا والحق سيظهر جلياً* *


* *7. العودة  إلى الناصرة 

أوحي   للقدّيس يوسف أن ينصرف إلى ناحية الجليل، فأتى وسكن في مدينة يُقال لها  "ناصرة"، لكي يتم ما قيل  بالأنبياء إنه سيّدعي ناصريًا.  * *

يُعلّق   القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على هذا الحدث بقوله: [عاد يوسف إلى الناصرة، لكي  يتجنب الخطر  من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى لكي يبتهج بالسكنى في موطنه[30].]* *

ذهابه  إلى  الناصرة، وهي  بلد ليست بذي قيمة  أراد به أن يحطّم ما اتسم به اليهود من افتخارهم  بنسبهم إلى أسباط  معيّنة، أو من بلاد ذات شهرة. يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم:  [لأن  الموضع كان قليل الأهمّية،  بل بالأحرى ليس فقط الموضع وإنما كل منطقة  الجليل. لهذا يقول  الفرّيسيّون: "فتش وانظر، إنه لم يقم نبي من  الجليل" (يو 7: 52). إنه لم  يخجل من أن يُدعى أنه من هناك، ليظهر أنه ليس  بمحتاج إلى الأمور الخاصة  بالبشر، وقد اختار تلاميذه من الجليل... ليتنا لا نستكبر  بسبب سموّ مولدنا  أو غنانا، بل بالأحرى نزدري بمن يفعل هكذا. ليتنا لا نشمئز من  الفقر، بل  نطلب غنى الأعمال الصالحة. لنهرب من الفقر الذي يجعل الناس أشرارًا، هذا   الذي يجعل من الغِنى فقرًا (لو 16: 24)، إذ يطلب متوسّلاً بلجاجة من أجل  قطرة ماء  فلا يجد[31].]  * *

كلمة   "ناصرة"، منها  اشتقّت "نصارى" لقب المسيحيّين؛  وهي بالعبريّة Natzar  وتعني غصن، ومنها الكلمة العربيّة "ناضر"، وقد  سمّيَ السيّد المسيح في أكثر من  نبوّة في العهد القديم بالغصن. فجاء في  إشعياء النبي: "ويخرج قضيب من جذع  يسّى، وينبت غصن من أصوله، ويحل عليه  روح الرب روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة  والقوّة، روح المعرفة ومخافة  الرب..." (إش 11: 1-2). وجاء في إرميا:  "ها أيام تأتي يقول الرب، وأُقيم  لداود غصن برّ، فيملك ملك، وينجح، ويُجري  حقًا وعدلاً في الأرض" (راجع إر  33: 15) وفي زكريا: "هأنذا آتي بعبدي  الغصن" (زك 3: 8)، "هوذا الرجل الغصن  اسمه، ومن مكانه ينبت، ويبني  هيكل الرب" (زك 6: 12)... هكذا كان اليهود  يترقّبون في المسيّا أنه يُدعى  "الغصن"... أي "ناصري".*​*



حفا انه تبجح عجيب !
اذ ان القمص الورع قد اكد على ان الأصل هو البلدة وهى الناصرة فمن اين اتي  المعترض بأن المسيحيين يسمون نصارى ؟ 
حقا عجباً !!!

بل والأغرب انظروا ماذا قال الأب الورع ....* *كلمة  "ناصرة"،  منها اشتقّت "نصارى" لقب المسيحيّين

اذن كملة " نصارى " هى  اشتقاق وهو ليس اسم بل لقب قد اعطاه اليهود للمسيحين !
والقمص بنفسه اكد انه هذا اللقب هو لقب المـــمـسـيـحـيــيـن 
وعجبي !

اي ان الوصف هو " نصارى "  والموصوف هم " المسيحيين " فكيف نترك الموصوف  ونذهب للوصف الذي اساساً لم يَثبُت ؟

   الثقافة العربية تأثرت بالإسلام الذي يدعو المسيحيين بنصارى وهذا منطقي اذ   ان الغالبية العظمى مسلمون فتأثرت الترجمة بهذه الثقافة المغلوطة لغوياً


**قال  المعترض :
*​*
*


> *                                      ملحوظة : لمن يقول أن  هذا إتهام لبولس بأنه                                      قائد النصاري  فلماذا لم يبرأ نفسه ؟*​


*من قال انه لم يبرأ نفسه تماما من هذه التهم التي اساساً لم  يثبتها اليهود ؟



في نفس الأصحاح :* *


 10-  فَأَجَابَ بُولُسُ إِذْ أَوْمَأَ إِلَيْهِ الْوَالِي أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ:  «إِنِّي إِذْ قَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ مُنْذُ سِنِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ قَاضٍ  لِهَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ أَحْتَجُّ عَمَّا فِي أَمْرِي  بِأَكْثَرِ سُرُورٍ.
 11- وَأَنْتَ قَادِرٌ أَنْ تَعْرِفَ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ لِي أَكْثَرُ مِنِ  اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ يَوْماً مُنْذُ صَعِدْتُ* * لأَسْجُدَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ.
 12- وَلَمْ يَجِدُونِي فِي الْهَيْكَلِ أُحَاجُّ أَحَداً أَوْ أَصْنَعُ  تَجَمُّعاً مِنَ الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ فِي  الْمَجَامِعِ وَلاَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ.
 13- وَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ يُثْبِتُوا مَا  يَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ الآنَ عَلَيَّ.
 14- وَلَكِنَّنِي أُقِرُّ لَكَ بِهَذَا: أَنَّنِي حَسَبَ الطَّرِيقِ  الَّذِي يَقُولُونَ لَهُ «شِيعَةٌ»  هَكَذَا أَعْبُدُ إِلَهَ آبَائِي مُؤْمِناً بِكُلِّ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ  فِي النَّامُوسِ وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ.
 15- وَلِي رَجَاءٌ بِاللَّهِ فِي مَا هُمْ أَيْضاً  يَنْتَظِرُونَهُ: أَنَّهُ سَوْفَ تَكُونُ قِيَامَةٌ لِلأَمْوَاتِ  الأَبْرَارِ وَالأَثَمَةِ.
 16- لِذَلِكَ أَنَا أَيْضاً أُدَرِّبُ نَفْسِي لِيَكُونَ لِي دَائِماً  ضَمِيرٌ بِلاَ عَثْرَةٍ مِنْ نَحْوِ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ.
 17- وَبَعْدَ سِنِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ جِئْتُ أَصْنَعُ صَدَقَاتٍ لِأُمَّتِي  وَقَرَابِينَ.
 18- وَفِي ذَلِكَ وَجَدَنِي مُتَطَهِّراًفِي الْهَيْكَلِ لَيْسَ مَعَ جَمْعٍ وَلاَ مَعَ شَغَبٍ قَوْمٌ هُمْ يَهُودٌ  مِنْ أَسِيَّا.
 19- كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَحْضُرُوا لَدَيْكَ وَيَشْتَكُوا إِنْ كَانَ لَهُمْ عَلَيَّ شَيْءٌ.
 20- أَوْ لِيَقُلْ هَؤُلاَءِ أَنْفُسُهُمْ مَاذَا وَجَدُوا  فِيَّ مِنَ الذَّنْبِ وَأَنَا قَائِمٌ أَمَامَ الْمَجْمَعِ.
 21- إِلاَّ مِنْ جِهَةِ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ الْوَاحِدِ الَّذِي صَرَخْتُ بِهِ  وَاقِفاً بَيْنَهُمْ: أَنِّي مِنْ أَجْلِ قِيَامَةِ الأَمْوَاتِ أُحَاكَمُ  مِنْكُمُ الْيَوْمَ».




فها هو القديس بولس ينفي  تماماً التهم الموجه اليه فلماذا لم يذكر المسلم هذا الكلام ؟* *

قال  المعترض :* 

> *                                      كتاب الدسقولية وهذا الكتاب كتبه التلاميذ                                       الإثني عشر وبولس ويعقوب أخو الرب ( حسب  إيمان                                      النصاري )*​


*أولاً : جاء في نفس الكتاب الذي ذكره المعترض صفحة 7ما يلي :


**






* *أولاً : نلاحظ ان الكتاب  هو الدسقولية والدسقولية هى تعاليم الرسل كما هو معروف وجميع التلاميذ  والرسل لم يتكلموا العربية فأما اليونانية او العبرية او الآرامية او  اللاتينية او او او ولكن لم ينطقوا ابداً بالعربية فكيف  يحتج لنا المعترض باللغة العربية بما هو ليس اصله عربي ! ، لتوضيح الفكرة  ،  عندما حدث قصور في الفهم لدي بعض المسلمين اتجهنا الى الأصول اليونانية  والمراجع والمعاجم والقواميس والتفاسير اللغوية التي تشرح الكلمة وبل  والآرامية واجمعوا اجماع مطلق انه تعني ناصريين نسبه الى الناصرة بلد  المسيح له كل المجد والآن نفس المشكلة هى الموجودة وهى ان ما بين ايدينا هو  النسخة العربية اي احدى الترجمات العربية للدسقولية ونريد ان نرجع للأصل  لنتاكد كما فعلنا سابقاً فأين الأصل لها ؟؟؟

ثانياً  :* *قد أشار المترجم نفسه على ما اعتمد عليه من المراجع  وقال ان جميع المراجع يعود أقدمها الى 200 عام فقط  ! وبالطبع منذ حوالى 14 قرنا من الزمان الإسلام موجود والثقافة الإسلامية  بمصطلحاتها قد توغلت في الكلمات والتعابير اليومية للكل ولهذا شقت طريقها  تجاه الترجمات في هذا الوقت ..

ثالثاً : اشار المترجم نفسه الى الأختلافات  الموجودة بين النسخ العربية التى اعتمد عليها نتيجة عدم دقة الترجمة عن  الأصول في لغتها الأصلية فكيف يحتج بعد كل هذا المعترض المسلم على كلمة حين  اثبتنا انه تعني ناصريين وليس نصارى   ترك كلامنا وقال ايضاً نصارى نصارى  نصارى ؟
*​*


قال  المعترض :

*

> *                                      كتاب قوانين هيبوليتس القبطية صفحة 37*​





> *القديس   أكليمندس الروماني
> *​




> *القديس  يوستينوس*


*الحقيقة ان  مثل هذه الإستشهادات لا قيمة لها على الأطلاق لأنه لابد من الرجوع للغة  الأصلية فيها لأن الترجمة قد تخطيء لعامل نقل الثقافات واستسهال الترجمة  نظراً للتعود على كلمة معينة فهى ليست ذو قيمة اساساً والسبب  بسيط جداً وهو انه لا يوجد قديس واحد منهم عربي !*

*بل  تعالوا لنرى الشهادة القوية جداً والتفصيلية ايضاً للقديس العظيم البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي حامي الإيمان في دفاعه ضد  المهرطق آريوس وبدعته الغريبة ..* * والتي ينقلها لنا الأنبا  أغريغوريوس المتنيح أسقف البحث العلمي والدراسات العليا اللاهوتية والثقافة  القبطية في  موسوعته العملاقة جدا الجزء الخاص باللاهوت المقارن صـ 99*​* 




* *
الشهادة الأخرى ينقلها لنا الأنبا إغريغوريوس أسقف البحث العلمي المتنيح في موسوعته فيقول :

*



​*
قال  المعترض :

*

> *                                      كلمة مسيحيين أطلقت على النصاري رسمياً في                                       القرن الثااني !! *​ *                                      وهذا ما أقره القس منيس عبد النور وصموئيل                                       حبيب ( رئيس الطائفة الإنجيلية سابقاً )                                       فيقولوا في دائرة المعارف الكتابية الجزء                                       السابع صفحة 156*​


 *و  الحقيقة انه لم يقل هذا إلا المعترض نفسه وما فهمه من الكلام التالي هو  مجرد سوء فهم ينم عن مدى ضحالة التفكير كما سنرى ، اورد المعترض هذه الصورة  .

* *





* *وهيا  بنا نحلل ما أتي به المعترض ..

أولاً : " كان المؤمنون في أنطاكية  هم أول من أطلق عليهم هذا الوصف  " * *: 

* *هل يعرف المعترض كان هذا الكلام في اي عام ؟ أظنه لو يعرف  لما استشهد بهذا المرجع الذي يدينه تماماً وبكل المقاييس ، كان  هذا حوالي عام 43 م اي بعد صعود المسيح بحوالي 10 سنوات فقط ! اي قبل كتابة  كل العهد الجديد تقريباً اي ان المسيحيين لم يكن معهم كتاباً مقدساً (  العهد الجديد ) فهذا العام يدل على السرعة الخارقة واصولية الإسم التامة بل  وأحقيته للتسمية على اي اسم آخر مهما كان وهذا يدل على ان قلة عدد  المسيحيين في تلك الفترة جداً جداً فلم يكن هناك اساسا مدونات ليتم العريف  على الإسم الجديد حيث ان الإسم القديم كان إما يهودي او أُممي وبالتأكيد  الإسم ليس معروفاً بل كان خطراً لأن اليهود أنفسهم كانوا يضايقون المسيح في  كل حياته بل وبعد موته وادعوا عليه زوراً انه مجدف وانه به شيطان .....  إلخ ، بالرغم من ان الرب يسوع المسيح قد قام بعمل آيات لا يحصى لها عدداً  لديهم ورغم هذا كانوا يكرهونه كل الكره فما بالك بالتابعين للدين الجديد من  الأمم الذي كان يعتبرهم اليهود اساساً انهم انجاس وكلاب ؟ فالفارق الزمني (  10 سنوات ) هذا دليل عكسي على كلامك ودليل يؤيد احقية الإسم " مسيحيين "  ولقد نقلته لكي يطهر لنا الحق الكامل ، فشكراً لك ...
*​*

ثانياً : " ويبدو أن المسيحيين أنفسهم لم  يتقبلوا هذا الاسم بصدر رحب في البداية  " : 

* 

*هذا أمر  طبيعي جدا في الـ 10 سنوات الأولى اذ ان اليهود كانوا يطاردون المسيحيين  بضراوة لأنهم دين جديد على ما تربوا عليه بالإضافة الى انهم يسوع الذين  كانوا يكرهونه جداً بالإضافة الى انهم من الأمم الذين يعرفون كالكلاب فكل  العوامل تجعلهم يكرهونهم ، وفي الحقيقة هذا الامر له امثلة حية نعيشها في  هذه الفترة وهى مع المسلمون انفسهم حيث يأتي واحد فيقول لنا " يا اربعة  ريشة " او يأتي آخر ويقول " يا كوفتس " او يأتي آخر ويقول " يا خروف " أو  آخر يقول " يا عبدة المصلوب " وبالرغم من ان هذه كلها اشياء ثابته لا عيب  فيها إلا انه قد يتضايق البعض من قولها بهذا الأسلوب فالعيب ليس في الكلمة  بل في اسلوب الكلام والمقصد منه فمثلاً تحدث كثيراً ان تجد مسيحي ماشياً في  الشارع ويأتي طفل ويقول له " يا مسيحي " ! فهل هذا سب للمسيحي ام انه فخر  له ؟ فالطفل يقصد ان يهين المسيحي الذي يعرف عنه خطأ انه يعبد الصليب  والتماثيل والصور و يعبدون الله والمسيح ومريم ام عيسى وانهم يعبدون بشر و و  و و ، فهذا هو ما يقصده وهذا ما قد يضايق وليس الإسم نفسه بدليل تمسكنا  الآن بالإسم فما هو العار الذي في الإسم الذي يجعلنا نحن نتمسك به بكل قوة  وهم يخلون منه بكل قوة ( إن ثبت اصلاً )*
*
*

*النقطة الأخرى التي احب ان انوه إليها ان هذا الإفتراض لم  يثبت من الأساس بل انه مجرد ظن - ولم يذهب ابعد من هذا - ومع هذا فانه لا  ضرر منه فآباء القرون الأولى الذين ذكروا اسم " مسيحيين " هم كُثر جداً  ويفكي بالبحث عن آباء القرن الأول فقط لنعرف كم هو لقب اصيل تماماً*
*ثالثاً : " ولا يرد  هذا الاسم إلا في القرن الثاني   " : **حقيقة انا متعجب جداً هل معنى  عدم ورود الإسم إلا في القرن الثاني انه لم يكن موجودا قبل القرن الثاني ؟ 


منطقياً  : الاجابة لا والف لا لأن معنى عدم وروده اننا لا نملك وثيقة قبل  القرن الثاني فيها اللقب " مسيحيين " ولكن 
**هذا لا يمنع وجوده قبلها من القرن الاول .
*​*عمليا : الإجابة في شدة الخطأ ، فإذا كان المسيحيون قد  تسموا بهذا الإسم أولاً في انطاكية أي عام 43  فكيف نقول ان هذا الإسم كان اول استخدام له في القرن الثاني ؟؟ حقاً انه أمر غريب جداً  ..
*​*رابعاً : " إذ كان إغناطيوس الأنطاكي هو أول مسيحي يطلق على المؤمنين أسم " مسيحيين "   " : 

حقيقي ، سبحان الخالق على  هذه العقول !! هو اول من اطلق نعم ولكنه ليس اول  مرة يطلق فيها اللقب نفسه !! ألا تفهمون العربية ؟  الأولية هنا على إطلاق اللقب بالنسبة للقديس اغناطيوس وليس على اللقب نفسه ! 

يعني بالبلدي هو اول واحد مسيحي يقول لنا يا مسيحيين !!!* * لكن اللقب نفسه موجود من عام  43 ...* 






​​


----------



## أَمَة (19 يوليو 2010)

تسلم يدك يا *مولكا *على هذا الرد المستفض

يكفينا أن *كلمة مسيحي* وردت *مرتين* في الكتاب المقدس في *سفر الأعمال* الذي كُتب ما بين عام 75 و85 ميلادي عن أحداثٍ وقعت قبل تاريخ كتابته:
 [Q-BIBLE] 


 اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 11 العدد 26 فَحَدَثَ أَنَّهُمَا اجْتَمَعَا فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ سَنَةً كَامِلَةً وَعَلَّمَا جَمْعاً غَفِيراً. *وَدُعِيَ التَّلاَمِيذُ «مَسِيحِيِّينَ» فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ أَوَّلاً*. 



اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 26 العدد 28 فَقَالَ أَغْرِيبَاسُ لِبُولُسَ: «*بِقَلِيلٍ تُقْنِعُنِي أَنْ أَصِيرَ مَسِيحِيّاً*». 
[/Q-BIBLE]
 
وفعلا هي أطلقت على المؤمنين بالمسيح كتهكم وعنصرية ولإلتماس عذر للقبض عليهم.

ولهذا نجد بطرس يقول في رسالته الأولى التي كتبت ما بين العام 50 و67 ميلادي:

[Q-BIBLE]

 بطرس 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 16 وَلَكِنْ *إِنْ كَانَ كَمَسِيحِيٍّ فَلاَ يَخْجَلْ،* بَلْ يُمَجِّدُ اللهَ مِنْ هَذَا الْقَبِيلِ. [/Q-BIBLE]

كلمة مختصرة للإحبة المسلمين: *من أراد أن يعرف الحقيقة **فليطلبها من الرب* لأن الله يريد خلاص جميع الناس:

[Q-BIBLE]

 تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 4 *الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ* *وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ. *[/Q-BIBLE]

ومن شاء منهم أن يقاوم الحق والحقيقة فهو يقاوِم الله وَالْمُقَاوِمُونَ سَيَأْخُذُونَ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ دَيْنُونَةً.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (19 يوليو 2010)

للاسف قمت وانت قمت وغيرنا قام وسيقوم من يرد على هذه الخرافات لكنهم لايفهمون اه يارب افتح قلبهم وذهنهم ليفهموا كلمتك
----------
شكرا اخى الحبيب على البحث المستفيض
----
يارب لاتسمح ان نكون مسيحيين بالاسم لكن بروحك اجعلنا مسيحيين حقيقيين نتبع مسيحنا على الدوام


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يوليو 2010)

*رااااااااااااااااااائع وقااااااااااااااااااطع*


----------



## Eva Maria (19 يوليو 2010)

*



خامساً : نقاط هامة جدا قبل الشروع في الرد على ماقيل عن الكمة وربطها بالمعنى الإسلامي

النقطة الأولى : هي عبارة عن تنبيه وتوضيح الى من القائل لهذا النص من الأساس ، هل هو اعتراف كتابي اننا ناصريين ( نسبة الى الناصرة ؟ أم هو نقل كتابي لما قاله اليهود على المسيحيين ؟

الحقيقة ان الكتاب المقدس هنا ليس هو المُقِر لهذا اللقب ابداً بل هم اليهود ولهذا نرجع الى كلام الكتاب المقدس نفسه ..


Act 24:2 فلما دعي ابتدأ ترتلس في الشكاية قائلا:
Act 24:3 «إننا حاصلون بواسطتك على سلام جزيل وقد صارت لهذه الأمة مصالح بتدبيرك. فنقبل ذلك أيها العزيز فيلكس بكل شكر في كل زمان وكل مكان.
Act 24:4 ولكن لئلا أعوقك أكثر ألتمس أن تسمعنا بالاختصار بحلمك.
Act 24:5 فإننا إذ وجدنا هذا الرجل مفسدا ومهيج فتنة بين جميع اليهود الذين في المسكونة ومقدام شيعة الناصريين
act 24:6 وقد شرع أن ينجس الهيكل أيضا أمسكناه وأردنا أن نحكم عليه حسب ناموسنا.
Act 24:7 فأقبل ليسياس الأمير بعنف شديد وأخذه من بين أيدينا
act 24:8 وأمر المشتكين عليه أن يأتوا إليك. ومنه يمكنك إذا فحصت أن تعلم جميع هذه الأمور التي نشتكي بها عليه».


إذاً فهذا اللقب هو ليس لقب كتابي بل هو لقب يهودي اعطوه للمسيحيين كنوع من التحقير ولِصِغَر عدد المسيحيين في هذه الفترة ولمخالفتهم للمباديء اليهودية التي تعتمد على المظهرية ولا تَقبل المسيح كمخلص وانه المسيح الحقيقي المُنتظر ، فبالطبع التعليم بأن يسوع هو المسيح في اليهودية هو ضد مصالح الكَتبة والفريسيين والصدوقيون ولهذا اطلقوا هذا اللفظ عليهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالضبط
كلمة نصارى اطلقها اليهود على المسيحيين, لأنهم ينتظرون مسيحاً آخراً, لذلك اطلقوا كلمة نصارى على المسيحيين لكي يتفادوا نسبهم الى المسيح, لانهم لو اطلقوا علينا أسم المسيحيين, فانهم يعترفون بالمسيح يسوع. الامر الذي يرفضونه
وعندما نشرح هذا الامر للمسلمين, فان الغباء يقودهم الى الاستشهاد  بالكتاب المقدس,ظناً منهم انه يدعم موقفهم. وكأن ذلك أقراراً من الرب بان هذا لقبنا.

ولانهم كمجدفين لا يفهمون المكتوب, ولا يدركون ان لكل نص حيثيات ومناسبة وسياق , فأن الغباء ذاته لا يجعلهم يقرأون من أطلق لقب نصارى هذا في الكتاب المقدس  ؟ من قاله ومن أقره ؟ 

الكتاب المقدس يروي ما حدث وما قيل, لكنه لا يقر بهذا اللقب للمسيحيين, بل القائلين في الكتاب المقدس هم اليهود, والكتاب المقدس يروي ما قاله اليهود, ومنذ متى نستشهد بما يقوله اليهود يا مسلمين؟ 

الكتاب المقدس يروي لنا أيضاً تجديف اليهود على المسيح واتهامات وجهت أليه زوراً وبهتاناً. الا اننا ننكر تلك الاتهامات المجحفة, ونستنكر أيضاً ان يتم مناداتنا بنصارى تقليداً باليهود الذي انكروا المسيح.

المصيبة ان المسلمين أيضاً يعتقدون انهم يفهمون الكتاب المقدس اكثر مما نفهمة نحن  , كاننا لم تقرأ الكلمة في الكتاب المقدس ؟ أصلاً نحن نعرف هذا من الكتاب المقدس!!!

وها قد تبين الحق من الباطل
ومن له آذان فليسمع

سلام المسيح ينير العقول المظلمة*


----------



## Critic (19 يوليو 2010)

*رائع يا استاذنا و معلمنا*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 يوليو 2010)

*سابعاً : الترجمات ( اسف إن حدث  تكرار )
* *
*​*
**ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ  24:5 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort with Diacritics
εὑρόντες γὰρ τὸν ἄνδρα τοῦτον λοιμὸν καὶ κινοῦντα στάσεις  πᾶσιν τοῖς  Ἰουδαίοις τοῖς κατὰ τὴν οἰκουμένην πρωτοστάτην τε τῆς τῶν  Ναζωραίων αἱρέσεως,


ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ 24:5  Greek NT: Greek  Orthodox Church
εὑρόντες γὰρ τὸν ἄνδρα  τοῦτον λοιμὸν καὶ κινοῦντα στάσιν πᾶσι τοῖς  Ἰουδαίοις τοῖς κατὰ τὴν  οἰκουμένην, πρωτοστάτην τε τῆς τῶν Ναζωραίων αἱρέσεως,


ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ  24:5  Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed. with Diacritics
εὑρόντες γὰρ τὸν ἄνδρα τοῦτον λοιμὸν καὶ κινοῦντα στάσεις  πᾶσιν τοῖς  Ἰουδαίοις τοῖς κατὰ τὴν οἰκουμένην πρωτοστάτην τε τῆς τῶν  Ναζωραίων αἱρέσεως,


ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ 24:5  Greek NT: Stephanus  us Receptus (1550, with accents)
εὑρόντες  γὰρ τὸν ἄνδρα τοῦτον λοιμὸν καὶ κινοῦντα στάσιν πᾶσιν τοῖς  Ἰουδαίοις  τοῖς κατὰ τὴν οἰκουμένην 

πρωτοστάτην τε τῆς τῶν Ναζωραίων αἱρέσεως


ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ  24:5  Greek NT: Byzantine/Majority  (2000)
ευροντες γαρ τον ανδρα τουτον λοιμον και κινουντα στασιν  πασιν τοις  ιουδαιοις τοις κατα την οικουμενην 

πρωτοστατην τε της των  ναζωραιων αιρεσεως


ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ 24:5  Greek NT: us  Receptus (1894)
ευροντες γαρ τον ανδρα  τουτον λοιμον και κινουντα στασιν πασιν τοις  ιουδαιοις τοις κατα την  οικουμενην πρωτοστατην τε της των ναζωραιων αιρεσεως*​*Acts 24:5  Hebrew Bible
כי מצאנו את האיש הזה כקטב ומגרה מדינים בין כל היהודים על  פני תבל והוא  ראש כת הנצרים׃


Acts 24:5 Aramaic NT:  Peshitta
ܐܫܟܚܢ ܓܝܪ ܠܓܒܪܐ ܗܢܐ ܕܐܝܬܘܗܝ  ܡܫܚܛܢܐ ܘܡܥܝܪ ܫܓܘܫܝܐ ܠܟܠܗܘܢ ܝܗܘܕܝܐ ܕܒܟܠܗ  ܐܪܥܐ ܪܫܐ ܗܘ ܓܝܪ ܕܝܘܠܦܢܐ ܕܢܨܪܝܐ ܀


* *Act 24:5

*​*(SVD)  فإننا إذ وجدنا هذا الرجل مفسدا ومهيج فتنة بين جميع  اليهود الذين في المسكونة ومقدام شيعة الناصريين.



(PANTV) لقد تبين لنا  أن هذا الرجل  وباء: إنه يثير الفتن بين يهود المسكونة جميعا، وهو إمام  لشيعة الناصريين. 
*​*


(ALT)  "For we having found this man  [to be] a pest and [one] stirring up a discord [among] all the Jews  throughout the inhabited earth and a ringleader of the sect of the Nazarenes, 

(Wuest )  5-9 For we found this man to be a pest and a plague and an  instigator of insurrections among all the Jews throughout the Roman  empire, and a front-rank champion of the heretical sect of the Nazarenes; 
*​*
*​*(ACV) For we  have found this man a plague, who even instigates sedition among all the  Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of the sect of the Nazarenes,

(AKJ) For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes:

(ALTNT)  "For we having found this man [to be] a pest and [one] stirring  up a discord [among] all the Jews throughout the inhabited earth and a  ringleader of the sect of the Nazarenes, 

(AMP)  For we have found this man a perfect pest (a real plague), an  agitator and source of disturbance to all the Jews throughout the world,  and a ringleader of the [heretical, division-producing] sect of the Nazarenes. 

(AUV-NT)  We have found this man  [i.e.,  Paul]  to be extremely  bothersome,  and an instigator of strife among the Jews throughout the  world and a ringleader of the sect of the Nazarenes.

(AOV)  Want ons het gevind dat hierdie man ‘n pes is en ‘n verwekker van  oproer onder al die Jode in die wêreld en ‘n voorman van die sekte van  die Nasaréners, 

(ASV)  For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  insurrections among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader  of the sect of the Nazarenes: 

(BBE)  For this man, in our opinion, is a cause of trouble, a maker of  attacks on the government among Jews through all the empire, and a chief  mover in the society of the Nazarenes: 

(Bishops)  For we haue founde this man a pestilent felowe, and a mouer  of debate vnto all the Iewes in the whole worlde, and a maynteyner of  the sect of the Nazarites. 

(Bohairic) ⲁⲛϫⲓⲙⲓ ⲅⲁⲣ ⳿ⲙⲡⲁⲓⲣⲱⲙⲓ ⳿ⲛⲗⲟⲓⲙⲟⲥ  ⲉϥⲕⲓⲙ ⳿ⲛϩⲁⲛ⳿ϣⲑⲟⲣⲧⲉⲣ ⳿ⲛⲛⲓⲒⲟⲩⲇⲁⲓ ⲧⲏⲣⲟⲩ ⲉⲧϣⲟⲡ ϧⲉⲛ Ϯⲟⲓⲕⲟⲩⲙⲉⲛⲏ ⲉϥⲟⲓ ⳿ⲛϩⲟⲩⲓⲧ  ⲉⲧϩⲉⲣⲉⲥⲓⲥ ⳿ⲛⲧⲉ ⲡⲓⲚⲁⲍⲱⲣⲉⲟⲥ ..

(CENT) For we have found this man a pestilent fellow who stirs up  dissension among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes.

(CEV)  This man has been found to be a real pest and troublemaker for  Jews all over the world. He is also a leader of a group called Nazarenes. 

(CGNT) ευροντες γαρ τον ανδρα τουτον λοιμον και κινουντα A=στασεις  TSB=στασιν πασιν τοις ιουδαιοις τοις κατα την οικουμενην πρωτοστατην τε  της των ναζωραιων αιρεσεως

(CJB)  "We have found this man a pest. He is an agitator among all the  Jews throughout the world and a ringleader of the sect of the Natzratim.

(CLV) For, finding this man a pestilence and stirrer of insurrections  among all the Jews who are on the inhabited earth, besides a ringleader  of the sect of the Nazarenes,

(clVulgate)  Invenimus hunc hominem pestiferum, et concitantem  seditiones omnibus Judæis in universo orbe, et auctorem seditionis sectæ  Nazarenorum:

(Mace)  this man is known to be a pernicious fellow that goes about the  world to raise seditions among the Jews: he is the ringleader of the  sect of the Nazarenes,

(Darby)  For finding this man a pest, and moving sedition among all the  Jews throughout the world, and a leader of the sect of the Nazaraeans; 

(DIA) We have found for the man this a pestilence, and exciting a  sedition in all the Jews those in the habitable, a leader and of the of  the Nazarene sect,

(DRB)  We have found this to be a pestilent man and raising seditions  among all the Jews throughout the world: and author of the sedition of  the sect of the Nazarenes. 

(EMTV)  For we have found this man to be a plague, and one causing  discord among all the Jews throughout the world, and a leader of the Nazarenes sect, 

(ESV)  For we have found this man a plague, one who stirs up riots among  all the Jews throughout the world and is a ringleader of the sect of  the Nazarenes. 

(Etheridge)  For we have found this man to be a destroyer, and an  exciter of agitation among all the Jihudoyee, and in all the land: for  he is a chief of the doctrine of the Natsroyee,

(EVID) For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes: [a]

(GEB)  Denn wir haben diesen Mann als eine Pest befunden und als einen,  der unter allen Juden, die auf dem Erdkreis sind, Aufruhr erregt, und  als einen Anführer der Sekte der Nazaräer; 

(Geneva)  Certainely we haue found this man a pestilent fellowe, and a  moouer of sedition among all the Iewes throughout the world, and a  chiefe maintainer of the secte of the Nazarites:  

(GLB)  Wir haben diesen Mann gefunden schädlich, und der Aufruhr erregt  allen Juden auf dem ganzen Erdboden, und einen vornehmsten der Sekte der  Nazarener, 

(GNB)  We found this man to be a dangerous nuisance; he starts riots  among Jews all over the world and is a leader of the party of the Nazarenes. 

(GNEU)  Wir haben nämlich festgestellt, dass dieser Mann hier gefährlich  ist wie die Pest: Er stiftet die Juden in der ganzen Welt zum Aufruhr  an und ist der führende Kopf der Nazarener-Sekte.  

(GNT)  εὑρόντες γὰρ τὸν ἄνδρα τοῦτον λοιμὸν καὶ κινοῦντα στάσιν  πᾶσι τοῖς ᾿Ιουδαίοις τοῖς κατὰ τὴν οἰκουμένην, πρωτοστάτην τε  τῆς τῶν Ναζωραίων αἱρέσεως, 

(GNT-TR) ευροντες γαρ τον ανδρα τουτον λοιμον και κινουντα στασιν πασιν  τοις ιουδαιοις τοις κατα την οικουμενην πρωτοστατην τε της των ναζωραιων αιρεσεως

(GNT-V TL) eurontes gar ton andra touton loimon kai kinounta a=staseis  tsb=stasin pasin tois ioudaiois tois kata tên oikoumenên prôtostatên te  tês tôn nazôraiôn aireseôs

(GNT-V)  ευροντες γαρ τον ανδρα τουτον λοιμον και κινουντα Aστασεις  TSBστασιν πασιν τοις ιουδαιοις τοις κατα την οικουμενην πρωτοστατην τε  της των ναζωραιων αιρεσεως 

(GDBY_NT) For having found this man pestilential, and stirring up  seditions to all the Jews who are throughout the world, and a ringleader  of the sect of the Nazarenes:

(GW)  We have found this man to be a troublemaker. He starts quarrels  among all Jews throughout the world. He's a ringleader of the Nazarene sect. 

(HCSB)  For we have found this man to be a plague, an agitator among all  the Jews throughout the Roman world, and a ringleader of the sect of  the Nazarenes! 

(HCSB-r)  For we have found this man to be a plague, an agitator among  all the Jews throughout the Roman world, and a ringleader of the sect of  the Nazarenes!

(HKB)  Mi ugyanis úgy találtuk, hogy ez veszedelmes ember, és hasonlást  támaszt a föld kerekségén levõ valamennyi zsidó közt, és a nazarénusok felekezetének feje, * 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 يوليو 2010)

*(HNV)   For we have found this man to be a plague, an instigator of  insurrections among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader  of the sect of the Natzerim. 


(IAV NC)  For we have found this man a  pestilent fellow, and a mover of sedition among all the Jews throughout  the world, and a ringleader of the sect of the Natzratim:

(IAV)  For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Natzratim:

(IBIS)  Kami dapati orang ini pengacau yang berbahaya. Di mana-mana ia  menimbulkan keributan di antara orang-orang Yahudi dan ia menjadi  pemimpin gerakan orang-orang Nazaret. 

(INR)  Abbiamo dunque trovato che quest'uomo è una peste, che fomenta  rivolte fra tutti i Giudei del mondo, ed è capo della setta dei Nazareni. 

(IRL)  Abbiam dunque trovato che quest'uomo è una peste, che eccita  sedizioni fra tutti i Giudei del mondo, ed è capo della setta de' Nazarei. 

(ISRAV)  For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Natzratim:


(ISV)  For we have found this man a perfect pest and an agitator among  all Jews throughout the world. He is a ringleader in the sect of the Nazarenes 

(JMNT)  "You see, [we have been] finding this man [to be] a plague and a  pest – also repeatedly putting insurrections in motion among the Jews  down through the inhabited land, besides [being] a spearhead (or:  ringleader; one standing in the first rank) of the sect (or: party; or:  heresy) of the Nazarenes,

(JST)  For we have found this man a pestilent fellow,  and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world,  and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes;

(JOSMTH) For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes;

(KJ2000)  For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes: 

(KJVCNT) For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes:

(KJCNT) For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes:

(KJV)  For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes: 

(KJV-Clar) For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes:

(KJV-1611)  For we haue found this man a pestilent fellow, and a moouer  of sedition among all the Iewes throughout the world, and a ringleader  of the sect of the Nazarenes. 

(KJV21)  For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes,

(KJVA)  For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes:

(KJVR)  For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes: 

(LBP) We have found this man to be a pestilent fellow and a worker of  sedition among the Jews throughout the world, for he is the ringleader  of the sect of the NazÆa-renes.

(Lamsa)  We have found this man to be a pestilent fellow and a worker of  sedition among the Jews throughout the world, for he is the ringleader  of the sect of the Nazarenes.

(Lamsa NT) We have found this man to be a pestilent fellow and a worker  of sedition among the Jews throughout the world, for he is the  ringleader of the sect of the Naz?a-renes.

(LBLA)  Pues hemos descubierto que este hombre es verdaderamente una  plaga, y que provoca disensiones entre todos los judíos por el mundo  entero, y es líder de la secta de los nazarenos.  

(LitNT) HAVING FOUND FOR THIS MAN A PEST, AND MOVING INSURRECTION AMONG  ALL THE JEWS IN THE HABITABLE WORLD, A LEADER AND OF THE OF THE NAZARENES SECT;

(LITV)  For having found this man pestilent and moving insurrection  among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of the Nazarene sect; 

(LONT) for we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world; and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes:

(glottisis)  Γιατί βρήκαμε τον άντρα τούτο σαν πανούκλα και να υποκινεί  στάσεις σε όλους τους Ιουδαίους που είναι στην οικουμένη και να είναι  πρωτοστάτης της αιρέσεως των Ναζωραίων.

(MKJV)  For we have found this man pestilent, and moving rebellion among  all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of the sect of the Nazarenes, 

(Moffatt NT) The fact is, we have found this man is a perfect pest; he  stirs up sedition among the Jews all over the world and he is a  ringleader of the Nazarene sect.

(MRC)  "For we have found this man a pestilence, and one who stirs up an  insurrection among all the Yehudim throughout the inhabited Earth, and  ringleader of the sect of the Natzarim, 

(MSG)  "We've found this man time and again disturbing the peace,  stirring up riots against Jews all over the world, the ringleader of a  seditious sect called Nazarenes. 

(Murdock)  For we have found this man to be an assassin, and a mover of  sedition among all Jews in the whole land: for he is a ringleader of the  sect of the Nazareans. 

(NA26) εὑρόντες γὰρ τὸν ἄνδρα τοῦτον λοιμὸν καὶ κινοῦντα στάσεις πᾶσιν  τοῖς Ἰουδαίοις τοῖς κατὰ τὴν οἰκουμένην πρωτοστάτην τε τῆς τῶν Ναζωραίων αἱρέσεως,

(NAS77)  "For we have found this man a real pest and a fellow who stirs  up dissension among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader  of the sect of the Nazarenes. 

(NASB)  "For we have found this man a real pest and a fellow who stirs  up dissension among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader  of the sect of the Nazarenes. 

(NBLH)  "Pues hemos descubierto que este hombre es verdaderamente una  plaga, y que provoca disensiones entre todos los Judíos por el mundo  entero, y es líder de la secta de los Nazarenos.  

(NCV)  We have found this man to be a troublemaker, stirring up the Jews  everywhere in the world. He is a leader of the Nazarene  group.

(NET.)  For we have found this man to be a troublemaker, one who stirs  up riots among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes.

(NET)  For we have found20 this man to be a troublemaker,21 one who  stirs up riots22 among all the Jews throughout the world, and a  ringleader23 of the sect of the Nazarenes.24

(NAB-A)  We found this man to be a pest; he creates dissension among  Jews all over the world and is a ringleader of the sect of the Nazoreans.

(NIRV) "We have found that Paul is a troublemaker. He stirs up trouble  among Jews all over the world. He is a leader of those who follow Jesus  of Nazareth.

(NIV) We have found this man to be a troublemaker, stirring up riots  among the Jews all over the world. He is a ringleader of the Nazarene sect

(NIVUK)  We have found this man to be a troublemaker, stirring up riots  among the Jews all over the world. He is a ringleader of the Nazarene sect

(NKJV)  For we have found this man a plague, a creator of dissension  among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of the sect of  the Nazarenes. 

(NLT) For we have found him to be a troublemaker, a man who is  constantly inciting the Jews throughout the world to riots and  rebellions against the Roman government. He is a ringleader of the sect  known as the Nazarenes.

(Noyes NT)  For we have found this man to be a pest, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes;

(NRSV) We have, in fact, found this man a pestilent fellow, an agitator  among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of the sect of  the Nazarenes.

(NWT)  For we have found this man a pestilent fellow and stirring up  seditions among all the Jews throughout the inhabited earth and a  spearhead of the sect of the Naz·a·renes',

(OJB)  "For having found this man a troublemaker and an inciter of riots  among all the Yehudim throughout kol ha'aretz, a manhig of the kat [of  Judaism], the Natzrati Kat.

(OJBC)  "For having found this man a troublemaker and an inciter of  riots among all the Yehudim throughout kol ha'aretz, a manhig of the kat  [of Judaism], the Natzrati Kat.

(OrthJBC) "For having found this man a troublemaker and an inciter of  riots among all the Yehudim throughout kol ha'aretz, a manhig of the kat  [of Judaism], the Natzrati Kat.

(PJFA)  Temos achado que este homem é uma peste, e promotor de sedições  entre todos os judeus, por todo o mundo, e chefe da seita dos nazarenos; 

(RDCT) Am găsit pe omul acesta, care este o ciumă: pune la cale  răzvrătiri printre toţi Iudeii de pe tot pămîntul, este mai marele  partidei Nazarinenilor,

(SRB) Vi har funnit denne man vara en pesthärd, som väcker strid bland  alla judar över hela världen, och en ledare för nasaréernas  sekt.

(Murdock R)  For we have found this man to be an assassin, and a mover  of sedition among all Jews in the whole land: for he is a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazaraeans. 

(RNKJV) For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes:

(ROB)  Căci am aflat pe omul acesta ca o ciumă şi urzitor de răzvrătiri  printre toţi iudeii din lume, fiind căpetenia eresului nazarinenilor,  

(RSVA)  For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, an agitator among  all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of the sect of the Nazarenes. 

(RV)  For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  insurrections among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader  of the sect of the Nazarenes: 

(NS) ΑΝϨΕ ΓΑΡ ΕΠΕΙΡШΜΕ ΝΛΟΙΜΟС ΕϤΤΟΥΝΕС СΤΑСΙС ΝΝΙΟΥΔΑΙ ΤΗΡΟΥ ΕΤϨΝ  ΤΟΙΚΟΥΜΕΝΗ. ΕΠСΑϨ ΠΕ ΝΘΑΙΡΕСΙС ΝΝΑΖШΡΑΙΟС.

(NS-T) anHe gar epeirwme nloimos eFtounes stasis nnioudai throu etHn  toikoumenh. epsaH pe nqairesis nnazwraios.

(SDK-L)  Jer nađosmo ovoga čovjeka da je kuga, i podiže bunu protiv  sviju Jevreja po vasionom svijetu, i da je kolovođa jeresi Nazaretskoj; 

(So)  Maxaa yeelay, waxaannu aragnay in ninkanu yahay nin baas oo fidmad  ka dhex kiciya Yuhuudda dunida joogta oo dhan. waana kan horgalaha u ah  dariiqada Naasaraaniyiinta: 

(SRV)  Porque hemos hallado que este hombre es pestilencial, y  levantador de sediciones entre todos los Judνos por todo el mundo, y  prνncipe de la secta de los Nazarenos: 

(SSE)  Porque hemos hallado que este hombre es pestilencial, y  levantador de sediciones a todos los judνos por todo el mundo, y  prνncipe de la sediciosa secta de los nazarenos;  

(SNT) ευροντες γαρ τον ανδρα τουτον λοιμον και κινουντα στασιν πασιν  τοις ιουδαιοις τοις κατα την οικουμενην πρωτοστατην τε της των ναζωραιων αιρεσεως

(TAB)  Sapagka't nangasumpungan namin ang taong ito'y isang taong  mapangulo at mapagbangon ng mga paghihimagsik sa gitna ng lahat ng mga  Judio sa buong sanglibutan, at namiminuno sa sekta ng mga Nazareno: 

(TCNT) We have found this man a public pest; he is one who stirs up  disputes among the Jews all the world over, and is a ringleader of the Nazarene heretics.

(TMB)  For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes,

(TNIV) "We have found this man to be a troublemaker, stirring up riots  among the Jews all over the world. He is a ringleader of the Nazarene sect

(Translit) eurontes  gar  ton  andra  toston  loimon  kai  kinosnta   staseis  pasin  tois  ioudaiois  tois  kata  ton  oikoumenen   protostaten  te  tos  ton  nazoraion  aireseos,

(TRC) We have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  debate(sedition) among(unto) all the jews thorow out the world; And a  maintainer (of sedition) of the sect of the Nazarens:

(The ures 1998+) “For having found this man a plague, who stirs up  dissension among all the Yehuḏim throughout the world, and a ringleader  of the sect of the Natsarenes, 

(Tyndale) We have founde this ma a pestilent felowe and a mover of  debate vnto all the Iewes thorowe out the worlde and a mayntayner of ye  secte of the Nazarites

(Vamvas)  Επειδή εύρομεν τον άνθρωπον τούτον ότι είναι φθοροποιός και  διεγείρει στάσιν μεταξύ όλων των κατά την οικουμένην Ιουδαίων, και είναι  πρωτοστάτης της αιρέσεως των Ναζωραίων, 

(VW) For we have found this man pestilent, a mover of insurrection among  all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of the sect of the Nazarenes. 

(Vulgate)  invenimus hunc hominem pestiferum et concitantem seditiones  omnibus Iudaeis in universo orbe et auctorem seditionis sectae Nazarenorum

()  For we have found this man to be a plague, an instigator of  insurrections among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader  of the sect of the Nazarenes. 

(ster)  For we have found this a pestilent man, and a mover of sedition  among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ring-leader of the sect  of the Nazarenes: 

(Wesley's)  For we have found this man, a pestilent fellow, and a mover  of sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes:

(WESNT)  For we have found this man, a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes:

(WMSNT) For we have found this man a perfect pest and a distributor of  the peace among the Jews throughout the world. He is a ringleader in the  sect of the Nazarenes;

(WNT)  For we have found this man Paul a source of mischief and a  disturber of the peace among all the Jews throughout the Empire, and a  ringleader in the heresy of the Nazarenes. 

(WORNT) For having found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ring-leader of  the sect of the Nazarenes,

(WTNT) ¶ We have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  debate among all the jewes thorow out the world, And a maintainer of the  sect of the Nazarens:

(Wuest's) 5-9 For we found this man to be a pest and a plague and an  instigator of insurrections among all the Jews throughout the Roman  empire, and a front-rank champion of the heretical sect of the Nazarenes; 

(WycliffeNT) We han foundun this wickid man stirynge dissencioun to alle  Jewis in al the world, and auctour of dissencioun of the secte of Nazarenus; and he also enforside to defoule the  temple;

(YLT)  for having found this man a pestilence, and moving a dissension  to all the Jews through the world--a ringleader also of the sect of the Nazarenes-- 

* *5   Nós sabemos que  este homem é uma peste. Provoca desordens entre  os judeus de todo o  mundo e é cabecilha da seita dos  Nazarenos. 

 TPC91R 

5 “Ons beskou hierdie man as ’n  gevaar vir die samelewing. Hy  bring  skeuring in die Joodse geledere dwarsdeur die wêreld. Hy is ’n leier van  die dwaalrigting van die Nasareners.  
Afrikaanse Nuwe Vertaling 

5 “Ons beskou hierdie man as ’n gevaar vir die  samelewing. Hy bring  skeuring in die Joodse geledere dwarsdeur die wêreld. Hy is  ’n leier  van die dwaalrigting van die Nasareners.   
AFRIKAAN 

5  Want ons het gevind dat hierdie man ’n pes is en ’n verwekker van   oproer onder al die Jode in die wêreld en ’n voorman van die sekte van  die  Nasaréners, 
Afrikaanse Ou Vertaling 

5 Vi hava nämligen funnit denne man såsom en pest  och väckande upplopp  bland alla judar, som äro på den bebodda jorden, och att  han är en  huvudman för nasareernas parti, 
Åkesons  GNT 

5   Porque, tendo nós  verificado que este homem é uma peste e promove   sedições entre os judeus esparsos por todo o  mundo, sendo também o  principal  agitador da seita dos nazarenos, 
RA 

5 Temos achado que este homem é uma peste, e  promotor de sedições entre  todos os judeus, por todo o mundo; e o principal  defensor da seita dos  nazarenos; 
RC1969 

5 Temos achado que este homem  é uma peste e promotor de sedições entre  todos os judeus, por todo o mundo, e o  principal defensor da seita dos nazarenos;  
ARC09 

5  For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of   insurrections among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader  of the  sect of the Nazarenes:  
ASV  

5  Che è, che noi abbiam trovato quest’uomo essere una peste, e   commuover sedizione fra tutti i Giudei che son per lo mondo, ed essere  il capo  della setta de’ Nazarei. 
Diodati1649 

5 Wir haben erkannt, dass dieser Mann schädlich ist und  dass er Aufruhr  erregt unter allen Juden auf dem ganzen Erdkreis und dass  er ein  Anführer der Sekte der  Nazarener ist. 
LU 84 

5 Vi har funnit att den här mannen är en smitthärd  som sprider oro  bland judarna på alla håll i världen, och att han är ledare för  nasareernas sekt. 
Bibel-82 

5   Nous avons trouvé cet homme, qui est une peste, qui excite des   divisions parmi tous les Juifs du monde, qui est chef de la secte des  Nazaréens, 
FLS 

5   Porque, tendo nós verificado que este homem é uma peste e promove   sedições entre os judeus esparsos por todo o mundo, sendo também o  principal  agitador da seita dos nazarenos, 
BEARA 

5   Temos achado que este homem é uma peste e promotor de sedições   entre todos os judeus, por todo o mundo, e o principal defensor da seita  dos  nazarenos; 
BEARC 

5  Nós  achamos, de fato, que este homem é uma peste. Ele provoca  desordens entre os  judeus do mundo inteiro e é também o líder do  partido dos  nazarenos. 
NTLHE 

5  Want wij hebben gevonden, dat deze man een pest is, iemand, die   opstanden verwekt onder alle Joden over de ganse wereld, een eerste  voorstander  van de secte der Nazoreeërs;  
NBG1951 

5 Det är nämligen så att vi har funnit att den här  mannen är ett rent  fördärv och ställer till oroligheter bland alla de judar som  bor runt  omkring i riket. Han är ledare för nazareernas  parti, 
Bo Giertz NT 

5 Vi menar att han är en orosstiftare. Han  fortsätter att uppmana judar  överallt i hela världen att göra uppror mot den  romerska regeringen.  Följden blir upplopp och oro. Han är en av ledarna för den  sekt som  kallas nasareerna. 
BOKEN 

5 “Hierdie man wat voor u  staan, is ’n baie groot ergernis vir ons  almal. Hy versteur die rus en vrede  onder die Jode dwarsoor die wêreld.  Hy is een van die voorbokke in daardie sekte  van die Nasareners.   
Die Boodskap 

5 ευροντες γαρ τον ανδρα  τουτον λοιμον και κινουντα στασιν  πασιν τοις ιουδαιοις τοις κατα την οικουμενην  πρωτοστατην τε της των ναζωραιων αιρεσεως 
BYZ 

5  Ne kemi gjetur se ky njeri është një murtajë dhe shkakton trazira   midis gjithë Judenjve që janë në botë dhe është kryetari i sektit të  Nazarenasve. 
Diodati i Ri 

5 Hemos encontrado que este  hombre es una calamidad, y que por todo el  mundo anda  provocando divisiones entre los judíos, y que es cabecilla   de la secta de los nazarenos. 
DHH 

5   Temos achado que este homem é uma peste, e promotor de sedições   entre todos os judeus, por todo o mundo, e o principal defensor da seita  dos  nazarenos; 
RCDN 

5 Vi har nämligen funnit att den här mannen är en  pestböld och ställer  till oroligheter bland alla judar runt om i världen, och  att han är  ledare för nasareernas sekt. 
Gamla Testamentet - GT-82 / Svenska  Folkbibeln - NT-96 

5  Che è, che noi abbiam trovato quest’uomo essere una peste, e   commuover sedizione fra tutti i Giudei che son per lo mondo, ed essere  il capo  della setta de’ Nazarei. 
Giovanni Diodati Bibbia 

5  We have found this man to be a troublemaker. He starts quarrels   among all Jews throughout the world. He’s a ringleader of the Nazarene sect.   
GW 

5 We found this man to be a dangerous nuisance; he  starts riots among  Jews all over the world and is a leader of the party of the  Nazarenes.  
GNT 

5  εὑρόντες  γὰρ τὸν ἄνδρα τοῦτονλοιμὸν καὶκινοῦνταστάσιν πᾶσιν τοῖς   Ἰουδαίοις τοῖςκατὰ τὴνοἰκουμένην, πρωτοστάτην τε τῆς τῶν  Ναζωραίωναἱρέσεως,   
Alford 

* * 5 מָצָאנוּ  אֶת  הָאִישׁ הַזֶּה בִּבְחִינַת מַגֵּפָה; מְעוֹרֵר מְהוּמוֹת בְּקֶרֶב  כָּל  הַיְּהוּדִים בְּכָל הָעוֹלָם וּמַנְהִיג שֶׁל כַּת  הַנָּצְרִים.
*​*
 HNT    
5 Wir haben nämlich diesen Mann als  eine Pest (= als einen  gemeingefährlichen Menschen) und als einen Unruhestifter unter allen  Juden im ganzen  römischen Reich und  als den Hauptführer (oder:  Vorkämpfer) der Sekte der Nazaräer ermittelt; 
Menge 

5 We have found this to be a pestilent man and  raising seditions among  all the Jews throughout the world: and author of the  sedition of the  sect of the Nazarenes.  
D-R 


5 For we have found this man a perfect pest and an agitator among all   Jews throughout the world. He is a ringleader in the sect of the  Nazarenes 
ISV 

5  “We have found this man a pest. He is an agitator among all the  Jews  throughout the world and a ringleader of the sect of the Natzratim.   
JNT 

5  Temos achado que este homem é uma peste, e promotor de sedições   entre todos os judeus, por todo o mundo, e chefe da seita dos  nazarenos; 
JFA 

5 For we have found this man a  pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all  the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the Nazarenes:   
KJV 

5   For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of  sedition among all the  Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of  the sect of the  Nazarenes: 
KJV 


5 For we have found this man  to be a public menace and one who  causes  riots among all the Jews throughout the Roman Empire  and a ringleader  of the sect of the Nazarenes,  
LEB 

5  For we  have found this man a plague,  • one  who stirs up riots  among  all the Jews throughout the  world and is a ringleader of the   sect of the Nazarenes.   
HDNT (ESV) 

5  For we have found him to be a troublemaker, a man who is  constantly  inciting the Jews throughout the entire world to riots and rebellions   against the Roman government. He is a ringleader of the sect known as  the  Nazarenes.  
The Living  Bible 

5   Wir haben diesen Mann funden schädlich, und der Aufruhr erreget   allen Juden auf dem ganzen Erdboden, und einen Vornehmsten der Sekte der   Nazarener, 
Lut1545 

5 Wir haben diesen Mann gefunden schädlich, und der  Aufruhr erregt  allen Juden auf dem ganzen Erdboden, und einen vornehmsten der  Sekte  der Nazarener, 
LU1912 

5 I mau hoki i a matou te koroke nei,  he tangata whakatutehu, e  whakaoho ana i nga Hurai katoa o te ao, ko ia hoki te  tino take o te  titorehanga ki ta nga Nahareti: 
Maori Bible 

5  “We’ve found this man time and again disturbing the peace,  stirring  up riots against Jews all over the world, the ringleader of a seditious   sect called Nazarenes.  
The Message 

5 Denn wir fanden diesen Mann als eine Pest und als  Aufstände erregend  bei allen Judaiern auf dem Erdkreis, und als Anführer der  Sekte der Nazoraier, 
MNT 

5 εὑρόντες γὰρ τὸν ἄνδρα τοῦτον  λοιμὸν καὶ κινοῦντα στάσεις πᾶσιν τοῖς Ἰουδαίοις τοῖς κατὰ τὴν  οἰκουμένην πρωτοστάτην τε τῆς τῶν Ναζωραίων  αἱρέσεως,  
NA27


5  “We have found this man to be a troublemaker, stirring up riots   among the Jews all over the world. He is a ringleader of the Nazarene sect   
NIV 

5  “For we have found this man a real pest and a fellow who stirs up  dissension among all the Jews throughout the world,  and a ringleader of  the  sect of the Nazarenes. 
NASB 

5  We have found this man to be a troublemaker, stirring up his  people  everywhere in the world. He is a leader of the Nazarene  group.   
NCV 

5  “We have found that Paul is a troublemaker. He stirs up trouble   among Jews all over the world. He is a leader of those who follow Jesus  of  Nazareth.  
NIrV 

5  “We have found this man to be a troublemaker, stirring up riots   among the Jews all over the world. He is a ringleader of the Nazarene  sect 
NIV -  Anglicised 

5 For we have found this man a plague, a  creator of dissension among  all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader  of the sect of the Nazarenes.  
NKJV 

5  We have found this man to be a troublemaker who is constantly   stirring up riots among the Jews all over the world. He is a ringleader  of the  cult known as the Nazarenes. 
NLT 

5  We have, in fact, found this man a pestilent fellow, an  agitator  among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of the sect   of the Nazarenes.  
NRSV 

5  For we found this man to be a pest and a plague and an  instigator of  insurrections among all the Jews throughout the Roman empire, and  a  front-rank champion of the heretical sect of the Nazarenes
WUESTNT 

5 εὑρόντεςγὰρτὸνἄνδρατοῦτονλοιμόν, καὶκινοῦνταστάσινπᾶσιτοῖςἸουδαίοιςτοῖςκατὰτὴνοἰκουμένην, πρωτοστάτηντετῆςτῶν Ναζωραίων αἱρέσεως·
***ivener 1881 

5  Het is ons gebleken dat deze man een ware pest is en dat hij  overal  ter wereld onlusten onder de Joden veroorzaakt. Als een van de   voornaamste leiders van de sekte van de Nazoreeërs   
NBV 




5  We have, in fact, found this man a pestilent fellow, an agitator  among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader  of the sect  of the Nazarenes.  
NRSV NT Rev.  Int. 

5 Vi har funnit att den här mannen är en smitthärd  som sprider oro  bland judarna på alla håll i världen, och att han är ledare för  nasareernas sekt. 
NT-81 

5  “Pues hemos descubierto que este hombre es verdaderamente una  plaga,  y que provoca disensiones entre todos los Judíos por el mundo entero, y   es líder de la secta de los  Nazarenos. 
NBLH 

5 Me olemme havainneet, että tämä mies on  ruttotauti ja metelinnostaja  kaikkien koko maailman juutalaisten keskuudessa ja  nasaretilaisten  lahkon päämies,  
Raamattu (1933, 1938) 

5  Porque hemos hallado que este hombre es pestilencial, y levantador   de sediciones entre todos los Judíos por todo el mundo, y príncipe de la  secta  de los Nazarenos: 
RV1909 

5   Porque hemos hallado que este hombre es una plaga, y promotor de   sediciones entre todos los judíos por todo el mundo, y cabecilla de la  secta de  los nazarenos. 
RVR1960 

5 For we have found  this man a pestilent fellow, an agitator among all  the Jews throughout the  world, and a ringleader of the sect of the  Nazarenes. 
RSV 

5 For we have found  this man a pestilent fellow, an agitator among all  the Jews throughout the  world, and a ringleader of the sect of the  Nazarenes. 
RSVCE 

5  ευροντες  γαρ τον ανδρα τουτον λοιμον και κινουντα στασεις  πασιν τοις ιουδαιοις τοις κατα  την οικουμενην πρωτοστατην τε της των ναζωραιων  αιρεσεως
NTAEG 

5  ⲀⲚϨⲈ ⲄⲀⲢ ⲈⲠⲈⲒⲢⲰⲘⲈ ⲚⲖⲞⲒⲘⲞⲤ ⲈϤⲦⲞⲨⲚⲈⲤ ⲤⲦⲀⲤⲒⲤ ⲚⲚⲒⲞⲨⲆⲀⲒ  ⲦⲎⲢⲞⲨ  ⲈⲦϨⲚ ⲦⲞⲒⲔⲞⲨⲘⲈⲚⲎ. ⲈⲠⲤⲀϨ ⲠⲈ ⲚⲐⲀⲒⲢⲈⲤⲒⲤ  ⲚⲚⲀⲌⲰⲢⲀⲒⲞⲤ.
Sahidic  NT 

5 ευροντες γαρ τον ανδρα τουτον λοιμον και κινουντα  στασιν  πασιν τοις ιουδαιοις τοις κατα την οικουμενην πρωτοστατην τε της των  ναζωραιων αιρεσεως 
Stephens 

5 Vi har nämligen funnit att den här mannen är en  pestböld och ställer  till oroligheter bland alla judar runt om i  världen, och att han är  ledare för nasareernas  sekt.  
SvSBB 

5 Vi har nämligen funnit att den här mannen är en  pestböld och ställer  till oroligheter bland alla judar runt om i världen, och  att han är  ledare för nasareernas sekt. 
SFB NT-96 

5 Vi har nämligen funnit att  den här mannen är en pestböld och ställer  till oroligheter bland alla judar runt  om i världen, och att han är  ledare för nasareernas sekt.   
SFB-98 

5 ευροντες γαρ τον ανδρα  τουτον λοιμον και κινουντα στασιν  πασιν τοις ιουδαιοις τοις κατα την οικουμενην  πρωτοστατην τε της των ναζωραιων αιρεσεως
TR1550 

5  “We have found this man to be a troublemaker, stirring up  riots   among the Jews all over the world. He is a ringleader of the Nazarene sect   
TNIV 

5 Invenimus hunc hominem pestiferum, et concitantem  seditiones omnibus  Judæis in universo orbe, et auctorem seditionis sectæ   Nazarenorum :  
VULGET 

5  For we have found this man Paul a source of mischief and a  disturber  of the peace among all the Jews throughout the Empire, and a   ringleader in the heresy of the Nazarenes.  
WNT 
*​


----------



## حمورابي (19 يوليو 2010)

*تحية
عاشت أيدك على هذا البحث الجميل 

فقط ملاحظة لمن يجد صعوبة في قراءة النص الآرامي هذا هو نفس النص ومشكل بجموع وحركات وأبطالات لبعض الحروف . 



*


----------



## Kerya_Layson (20 يوليو 2010)

molka molkan

ترفق على المتشككين فانت بردك هذا قضيت على كل احلامهم وامالهم
تفنيد قاتل فعلا ويضع القران وكاتبه فى الرف
وليخبرنا الان الاحبه المسلمين من اين اتى كاتب القرأن بكلمه نصرانى او نصارى
هل اله الاسلام عاجز عن معرفه المسيحيه وابجدياتها لهذه الدرجه ؟!!
ام ان كاتب القران لا يعرف يمينه من شماله فى ما بالكتاب الذى قال عنه
فيه هدى ونور ورحمه للمتقين


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

*الشهادة الأخرى وهي شهادة المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس :

**3.  (63) Now, there was about this time Jesus, a wise man, if it be lawful  to call him a man, for he was a doer of wonderful works—a teacher of  such men as receive the truth with pleasure. He drew over to him both  many of the Jews, and many of the Gentiles. He was [the] Christ; (64)  and when Pilate, at the suggestion of the principal men amongst us, had  condemned him to the cross,﻿b﻿ those that loved him at the first did not forsake him, for he appeared to them alive again the third day,﻿c﻿  as the divine prophets had foretold these and ten thousand other  wonderful things concerning him; and the tribe of Christians, so named  from him, are not extinct at this day.

*​ *b a.d. 33, April 3.*

*c April 5.*

*Josephus,  F., & Whiston, W. (1996, c1987). The works of Josephus : Complete  and unabridged. Includes index. (Ant 18.62-64). Peabody: Hendrickson.*

​*
ويترجمها لنا حنا جرجس الخضري في تاريخ الفكر المسيحي - الجزء الأول - صـ 148-149

*




 شكرا للأخ : *The Dragon Christian*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 يوليو 2010)

*ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يوليو 2010)

*ايه يا مولكا دا؟
طيب يا رجل سيب فرصة لأي حد يجادل ولا يروح يمين او شمال
متقفلهاش في وشه كدة

ربنا يباركك حبيبي​*


----------



## youhnna (21 يوليو 2010)

*مجهود راااااااااائع جدا مولكا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهودك​*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد رائع رائع رائع بجد *
*الرب يبارك خياتك*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (30 يوليو 2010)

*تسمح لي استاذ ملوكا ان اضع رد ابونا القمص عبد المسيح بسيط*​عندما بدأ الرب يسوع المسيح كرازته لم ينادي بديانة جديدة بل نادى بملكوت السموات وكان كل يوم ينضم له آلاف الأتباع فلم يقول لهم أني جئت لكم بالديانة المسيحية أو الناصرية أو النصرانية، بل قال لهم: " توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات " (مت3 :2)، ويقول الكتاب: " من ذلك الزمان ابتدأ يسوع يكرز ويقول توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات " (مت4 :17)، وعندما أرسل تلاميذه للكرازة قال لهم: " وفيما انتم ذاهبون اكرزوا قائلين انه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات " (مت10 :7). ولذا فقد كان كل من يؤمن به يسمى له تلميذا لأنه كان يتبعه ويسير ورائه. وتشيركلمة تلميذإلى كل من واتبعه وسمع تعليمه ، من خلال مواعظه و أقواله العديدة ، و رأوا أعماله الإعجازية وآمن به كالمسيح المنتظر ابن الله ،قبل الصلب و القيامة. فلم يأت المسيح إلى العالم ليقدم للبشرية ديانة جديدة مبنيةعلى مجرد شرائع ونواميس وطقوس ، ينسب كل من يؤمن به إليها ويسمى باسمها ، بلجاء يكرز وينادي بملكوت الله ،ملكوت السموات ، ملكوت ابن الله ، كمايقول الكتاب: " شاكرين الآب الذي أهّلنا لشركة ميراث القديسين في النور الذي أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة ونقلنا إلى ملكوت ابن محبته الذي لنا فيه الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا. الذي هو صورة الله غيرالمنظور بكر (prwto,tokoj (prwtotokos) = فوق) كل خليقة" (كو1 :12-15)،فهو ملك هذا الملكوت " مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم " (يو18 :26)، و فاديه و ديانه. وكان هؤلاء ، الذين استمعوا لتعليمه وبهتوا من تعليمه وشخصه الإلهي ، كثيرين جداً " فقال يسوع للذين آمنوابه : أنكم إن ثبتم في كلامي فبالحقيقة تكونون تلاميذي " (يو8 :31). ولم يكن هؤلاء مجرد فئة قليلة بل كانوا عددا كبيرا وصف بالجمهور ، فيقول الكتاب فيوصف دخوله الانتصاري لأورشليم: " ولما قرب عند منحدر جبل الزيتون ابتدأ كل جمهور التلاميذ يفرحون ويسبحون الله بصوت عظيم لأجل جميع القوات التي نظروا " (لو19 :37). 
واستمرت هذه الصفة ، صفة التلاميذ ، مرتبطة بكل من يؤمن به بعد حلول الروح القدس و انتشار الكرازة في السنوات الأولى للمسيحية إلى أن تسمى المؤمنون بالمسيحيين في إنطاكية " ودعي التلاميذ مسيحيين في إنطاكية أولاً " (أع11 :26)،نسبة للمسيح نفسه ربهم و فاديهم. ويصف سفرالأعمال الذين آمنوا في الأيام الأولى للكرازة بعد حلول الروح القدس بجمهور التلاميذ: " فدعا الأثنا عشر جمهور التلاميذ " (أع6:2)، ثم يقول: " وكانت كلمة الله تنمو و عددالتلاميذ يتكاثر جداً في أورشليم وجمهور كثير من الكهنة يطيعون الإيمان " (أع6:7). 
وعندما تكاثر عدد التلاميذ جداً بدأ اليهود يطلقون عليهم كلمة " ناصريين – Nazwrai،wn – Nazoraean – Nazarene " والتي جاءت من التعبيرالذي استخدم عن الرب يسوع المسيح في الإنجيل " يسوع الناصري - VIhsou/ tou/ Nazwrai،ou - Jesus the Nazarene". وهذا اللقب أطلقه اليهود على المؤمنين بالمسيح عندما وصفوا القديس بولس أمام الوالي الروماني بـ " مقدام شيعة الناصريين "،نسبة إلى معلمهم " يسوع الناصري " الذي لُقب به السيد نفسه ولقبه به التلاميذ واليهود وحتى الشياطين قبلا لصلب (1) ، ولقبه به الملائكة والتلاميذ بعد القيامة (مر16 :6؛أع6 :14؛26 :9)،ولقب به نفسه لشاول (أع22 :8) ، وكما قال القديس بطرس في أول خطاب له لليهود " أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه الأقوال. يسوع الناصري (VIhsou/n to.n Nazwrai/onν - Jesus the Nazarene) رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما انتم أيضا تعلمون " (أع2 :22).
ومن الواضح هنا أن اللقب أستخدم كلقب للمؤمنين المسيحيين الأول كشيعة يهودية، لأن المسيحية كانت خارجة من اليهودية، وكانت كرازتها لليهود أولاً ثم للأمم (رو1 :16). ومن المهم أن نوضح أن الرب يسوع المسيح لم يعط المؤمنين به أي لقب غير " التلاميذ " و " المؤمنين " والأتباع بل والأصدقاء ولكن لم يعطهم أي لقب آخر، كجماعة سوى، لقب كنيسة باعتبارهم كنيسة الله المبنية على الإيمان بأن المسيح هو " ابن الله الحي "؛ " على هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها " (مت16 :18). هذا اللقب " كنيسة "، الذي تكرر في العهد الجديد 75 مرة ". كما أطلق المؤمنون على أنفسهم لقب أتباع " الطريق " (أع9 :2؛19 :9و23؛24 :22). أي " طريق الرب " (أع18 :25)، لأن المسيح هو " الطريق والحق والحياة " (يو14 :4-6).
كما أطلق الأمم على المؤمنين بالمسيح لقب " مسيحيين "؛ " ودعي التلاميذ مسيحيين في إنطاكية أولا " (أع11 :26)، وكانوا يطلقون على المؤمن بالمسيح " مسيحي " فقال اغريباس لبولس بقليل تقنعني أن أصير مسيحيا " (أع26 :28)، ووصف القديس بطرس المؤمن بالمسيح بـ " مسيحي "؛ " لكن أن كان كمسيحي فلا يخجل بل يمجد الله " (1بط4 :17).
*أي كان اليهود يطلقون على المؤمنين بالمسيح لقب " ناصريين " والأمم يطلقون عليهم لقب " مسيحيين " ويطلقون هم على أنفسهم لقب " كنيسة "؛ كنيسة الله وشعب المسيح، كما وصفوا أنفسهم في بعض الأوقات بأتباع الطريق. ولكن كانوا عند اليهود " ناصريين " وعند الأمم " مسيحيين " وعند أنفسهم " مؤمنين ". وبعد انتشار المسيحية بشكل واسع صار اللقب الأعم والأكثر انتشارا هو لقب مسيحيين، خاصة بعد دمار الهيكل وخراب أورشليم، وأنحصر لقب ناصريين فقط بين جماعة من المؤمنين الذين من أصل يهودي، وخاصة الذين تمسكوا بحفظ الناموس، مع إيمانهم الكامل بالعقيدة المسيحية. أما لقب نصارى فلم يكن له أي وجود في القرون الأربعة الأولى ويبدوا أن العرب أطلقوه على فئة من المسيحيين وهي تحريف لكلمة " ناصريين ". عموما نحن أبناء المسيح وتلاميذه وخاصته ولذا نسمى بمسيحيين لأن إلهنا ومخلصنا هو الرب يسوع المسيح.* 



​(1) أنظر: مت26 :71؛مر1 :24و10 :47؛14 :67؛لو4 :34؛18 :37؛يو18 :5و7؛19 :19.
​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (30 يوليو 2010)

*منذ القرن الاول واتباع المسيح يلقبون بمسيحيين وهذه بعض الادله التاريخيه:
*​*
**شهاده يوسيفوس فلافيوس المؤرخ اليهودي :*
*في معرض حديثه عن هيرودس انثيباس يقول*
*""في نحو ذلك الزمان جاء يسوع شخص حكيم لو امكن ان ندعوة انسانا لانه كان يقوم بعمل معجزات عجيبه …. اما الذين اتبعوة فظلوة علي حبهم له ….وتوجد حتي الان جماعه باقيه تدعي باسم ""مسيحيين"" نسبه له *
***كتاب تاريخ اليهود ليوسيفوس (كتاب 18 : 203 )*
*المصادر الوثنيه :*
*ان المورخ الروماني الوثني تلسيت الذي كان معاصر لبعض لرسل (55 – 102 م ) يذكر في حديثه عن حريق روما اسم المسيح فيقول *
*""ان ""المسيحيين"" لقبوة بهذا الاسم بسبب نسبتهم الي المسيح الذي في عهد طيباريوس حكم عليه بالموت بيلاطس البنطي ………..""*
***كتاب بورنكام ص 34 . 35 *
*دي بعض الادله *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يوليو 2010)

> *تسمح لي استاذ ملوكا ان اضع رد ابونا القمص عبد المسيح بسيط*​



لا ما اسمحلكش
كدة انت بتحكم على بأني ما اكتبش تاني خالص

حرام عليك
سيب الصعيرين في حالهم وماتحطش ردود الكبار​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (31 يوليو 2010)

> لا ما اسمحلكش
> كدة انت بتحكم على بأني ما اكتبش تاني خالص
> 
> حرام عليك
> سيب الصعيرين في حالهم وماتحطش ردود الكبار


 
انا اسف لو ينفع امسحه اوك 
والرب يبارك حياتك
:smi411:​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (31 يوليو 2010)

*لا اكتب اخي *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 أغسطس 2010)

For itwas in Antioch that the disciples were first called Christians after the Lord’s ascension, as we read in the Acts of the Apostles:7 and certain houses were afterwards called by the new names of hospices8 and monasteries[1]﻿﻿[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 
7 Acts xi. 26.​ 
8 Xenodochia, houses of entertainment for strangers.​ 
[1]Schaff, P. (1997). The Nicene and Post-Nicene Fathers Vol. VII. St. Augustin: Homilies on the Gospel of John, Homilies on the First Epistle of John Soliloquies. (376). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.​


----------



## zama (12 أغسطس 2010)

الحقيقة مجهود جميل جداً ،

الخلاف يتلخص فى الأتى :

ضمير قائل كلمة " نصارى أو نصرانى " 

إن كان يقصد أستهزاء مثل اليهود أم يقولها لتوضيح إنتماء تبعيتنا ..

عامة المسلمين يطلقوها علينا لأجل توضيح أتنمائنا ليسوع الناصرى ، 

أما الباحثين منهم _ إن صح عليهم لفظة باحث أمين _ يطلقوها بنفس ضمير اليهود أى أستحقارنا .. 

أنا أنحنى أحتراماً للمجهود المبذول ..


----------



## zama (12 أغسطس 2010)

أسمحلى بتقييم الموضوع ، فهذا أقل شئ أمتلكه لأقدمله ..


----------



## crusader (16 أغسطس 2010)

*مجهود راااااائع*

*و رد قااااطع*

*ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## ابا القاسم (21 أغسطس 2010)

وما الداعي لكل هذا البحث؟ هل لتثبت انكم لستم المقصودين في القران؟


----------



## esambraveheart (22 أغسطس 2010)

ابا القاسم قال:


> وما الداعي لكل هذا البحث؟ هل لتثبت انكم لستم المقصودين في القران؟



*بل هذا يثبت ان القران كتاب " جهل و افتراء و تزوير  "..و كل ما فيه افتراء و تزوير للحقائق و اقتباسات جاهل مشوش لا علم له و لا يقين​*


----------



## Eva Maria (22 أغسطس 2010)

ابا القاسم قال:


> وما الداعي لكل هذا البحث؟ هل لتثبت انكم لستم المقصودين في القران؟


*
أولاً هو يثبت عدم جواز دعوة المسيحيين بنصارى من من الناحية المسيحية 
وثانياً يثبت بما لا يدعو للشك بان الاسلام سرق هذه الكلمة عن اليهود ليس أكثر 

فاليهود ينادون المسيحيين بنصارى لأنهم لا يعترفون بالمسيح 
ومع هذا فقد سرق المسلمون هذا المصطلح بدون فهم ولا معرفة 



*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع حلو كتيييييييير
أشكرك للبحث الراااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## allahmhba (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الرب يبارك خدمتكم على هذا الموقع الأكثر من رائع


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2011)

نبدأ بسؤال سهل وبسيط مع احد المسلمين ، ونقول :


هل لفظة " نصارى " بهذا الشكل ، أصلها " عربي " ام " يوناني " وما معناها وما جذرها ومتى بدأ استخدامها ...


لننتظر الإجابة من الأخ khalid


----------



## إبراهيم عرفات (1 مارس 2011)

أنا إبراهيم عرفات مسلم سابق والآن مسيحي وأنا أيضا نصراني في الوقت نفسه وأنتمي لنصارى الشرق. أنا واحد من نصارى الشرق. كتابات الأباء اليسوعيين عن نصارى الشرق ممتازة وأقترح الرجوع لكتب الأب لويس شيخو اليسوعي وسلسلة التراث العربي المسيحي.


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

استاذ ابراهيم ، حضرتك نصراني ، ام ناصري ؟!  ؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

> مالذي فعلته لتهددني بايقاف العضوية ؟


الذي فعلته هو الآتي :

انا سألت وقلت :



> استاذ *ابراهيم* ، حضرتك نصراني ، ام ناصري ؟!  ؟!



فتدخلت انت وقلت :



> النصراني ياعزيزي هو الناصري



فرجاء ، لا تتدخل فيما لا يعنيك ، لو تريد النقاش بالادلة طبعا ، ابدا من السؤال الموضوح لانه هو الأصل أي اصل اللغة 

وتقبل فائق احترامي لشخصك


----------



## mohib allah (1 مارس 2011)

بالفعل أنا أخطأت عندما شاركت في هذا القسم 
على العموم إن أردت أن أحاورك حول هذا الموضوع بالعلم والأدب والأخذ والعطا فأنا ليس عندي أي مانع ، ولكن في أي منتدى اسلامي تريده وتختاره ، على الأقل أضمن أنك لن تذهب للأبلاغ سريعاً عن مشاركتي ، ولن تحذف مشاركاتي بهذا الشكل غير المبرر ، 
فما رأيك ياعزيزي ؟
أما إن رفضك فأنا اقترح من مدير المنتدى الذي حذف لي المشاركات السابقة ، والتي لم أتجاوز فيها اطلاقاً أن يقفل هذا الموضوع (كغيره) حتى لانشارك فيه بغير الطريقة التي تهواها !


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

> بالفعل أنا أخطأت عندما شاركت في هذا القسم


يا سيدي ولا أخطأت ولا حاجة ! هو حد قال لك ماتشاركش ؟
بس ماينفعش اكون بسألك وحد يخش يجاوب بدالك ولا العكس ! مش دي الأصول برضو ؟!



> على العموم إن أردت أن أحاورك حول هذا الموضوع بالعلم والأدب والأخذ والعطا  فأنا ليس عندي أي مانع ، ولكن في أي منتدى اسلامي تريده وتختاره ، على  الأقل أضمن أنك لن تذهب للأبلاغ سريعاً عن مشاركتي ، ولن تحذف مشاركاتي  بهذا الشكل غير المبرر ،



أولا : انا لا ادخل منتديات اسلامية فنعدنا المسيحيية
ثانيا : التبليغ السريع مبرر وقد بررته لك



> أما إن رفضك فأنا اقترح من مدير المنتدى الذي حذف لي المشاركات السابقة ،  والتي لم أتجاوز فيها اطلاقاً أن يقفل هذا الموضوع (كغيره) حتى لانشارك فيه  بغير الطريقة التي تهواها !



اقتراح مرفوض ، لان القسم عن الشبهات وليس عن المسايرة بالأحاديث العامة ، فلو كان لك رد عليمي فكما قلت لك إبدأ من أصل الكلمة لنرى هل أنا صحيح أم خطأ ، لنتعلم من بعضنا البعض 

تفضل، ولك خالص تحياتي واحترامي ..


----------



## mohib allah (1 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يا سيدي ولا أخطأت ولا حاجة ! هو حد قال لك ماتشاركش ؟
> بس ماينفعش اكون بسألك وحد يخش يجاوب بدالك ولا العكس ! مش دي الأصول برضو ؟!
> 
> 
> ...



على العموم لن استرسل في محاورتك في هذا الموضوع ولي أسبابي
ولكن أريد أن استفسر حول قولك بأصل الكلمة ؟ وما علاقته بما نقول ؟
أوضح لي قصدك أكثر
ولك الشكر


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

> ولكن أريد أن استفسر حول قولك بأصل الكلمة ؟ وما علاقته بما نقول ؟


اي كلمة لها أصل ، فعندما نعرف ما هو اصلها سنعرف ماذا تعني !
هذا الأمر ببساطة ، فأخبرنا بالرد على السؤال من فضلك ..


----------



## mohib allah (1 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> اي كلمة لها أصل ، فعندما نعرف ما هو اصلها سنعرف ماذا تعني !
> هذا الأمر ببساطة ، فأخبرنا بالرد على السؤال من فضلك ..


أعرف هذا ياعزيزي 
ولكن ماهو أصل هذه الكلمة ؟ هل تقصد به اليوناني ؟ وكيف نعرف معناها من الأصل ؟ 
صدقني أنا قرأت الصفحة الأولى ولم أفهم فاشرح لي ببساطة إن كان لديك وقت


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

> ولكن ماهو أصل هذه الكلمة ؟ هل تقصد به اليوناني ؟ وكيف نعرف معناها من الأصل ؟


هذا ما اسأل أنا عنه !


من الأفضل أن ترجع للقواميس الموضوعة في الموضوع لتعرف جزء من السؤال ...
وتقبل احترامي


----------



## mohib allah (1 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هذا ما اسأل أنا عنه !
> 
> 
> من الأفضل أن ترجع للقواميس الموضوعة في الموضوع لتعرف جزء من السؤال ...
> وتقبل احترامي


بحثت عن القواميس في الموضوع فوجدتها تعطينا الكلمة باللغة الأنجليزية ، ونحن هنا نريد معرفة الكلمة باللغة العربية ، فهل نرجع لقواميس اللغة العربية بما أننا نريد معرفة الكلمة فيها ؟
أيضاً لم أعرف ماهو أصل هذه الكلمة هل هو عبري أم يوناني ؟
ولك تحياتي


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

> بحثت عن القواميس في الموضوع فوجدتها تعطينا الكلمة باللغة الأنجليزية ،  ونحن هنا نريد معرفة الكلمة باللغة العربية ، فهل نرجع لقواميس اللغة  العربية بما أننا نريد معرفة الكلمة فيها ؟
> أيضاً لم أعرف ماهو أصل هذه الكلمة هل هو عبري أم يوناني ؟


إذن فلم تفهم كلامي من الأصل ! للأسف


سألتك عن الأصل الكلمة وليس شرح اصل الكلمة " بأي لغة هو " 

يعني جذر الكلمة ، تفسير معنى الكلمة !

ممكن تنقله لنا ؟ وترد على سؤالي !؟

كل هذا الكلام مشروح بالتفصيل فهلا قرأته ؟




اعيد السؤال الذي أوجه لك مرة أخرى :



> نبدأ بسؤال سهل وبسيط مع احد المسلمين ، ونقول :
> 
> 
> هل لفظة " نصارى " بهذا الشكل ، أصلها " عربي " ام " يوناني " وما معناها وما جذرها ومتى بدأ استخدامها ...
> ...



رجاء الإجابة أو البحث والإجابة ولا داعي لإضاعة وقتك ...


----------



## mohib allah (1 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> إذن فلم تفهم كلامي من الأصل ! للأسف
> 
> 
> سألتك عن الأصل الكلمة وليس شرح اصل الكلمة " بأي لغة هو "
> ...


بالنسبة لتفسير معنى الكلمة هو اشارة الى البلد الذي نشأ وترعرع فيها المسيح (الناصرة)
وهذا اعلمه ولا أختلف فيه معك 
ولكن كيف نعرف الكلمة في اللغة العربية ؟ هذا هو السؤال الذي يحيرني ولم أجد له جواب في الموضوع.
فأنت تفضلت مشكوراً ووضعت لنا اسم الكلمة باللغة الأنجليزية من قاموس استرونج وثاير ، والسؤال المهم كيف نعرف أن الكلمة هي (نصارى) أو (ناصريين) ؟!
أنا أظن أن هذا يكون بالرجوع للمعاجم العربية لنرى كيف عرب أهل اللغة العربية ومن عرفوها من جذرها إلى لغتهم (كما رجعنا للمعاجم الأنجليزية ورأينا كيف ترجم الأنجليز هذه الكلمة إلى لغتهم) فهل توافقني في هذا ؟
إن لم توافقني فضع لي في خطوات طريقة معرفة الكلمة باللغة العربية 
1
2
3
وآسف إن ازعجتك باسألتي


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

> بالنسبة لتفسير معنى الكلمة هو اشارة الى البلد الذي نشأ وترعرع فيها المسيح (الناصرة)


جميل جدا ، وانا سأبدأ معك بما تعلمه فقط ، 
الآن أنقل لنا سبب التسمية لنا في القرآن بـ " النصارى " .....


----------



## mohib allah (1 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> جميل جدا ، وانا سأبدأ معك بما تعلمه فقط ،
> الآن أنقل لنا سبب التسمية لنا في القرآن بـ " النصارى " .....


باختصار ، لأن القرآن نزل باللغة العربية الفصحى ، والعرب عرفت هذه المدينة باسماء عدة ، وعرفت من ينسب إليها باسم (نصارى) 
إلى هنا هل تختلف معي ؟

ايضاً لم تجبني كيف نعرف الكلمة في اللغة العربية من خلال القواميس الأنجليزية ؟
أتمنى أن أعرف اجابة هذا السؤال تحديدا
وشكراً لك


----------



## mohib allah (1 مارس 2011)

تصحيح بسيط 


> والعرب عرفت هذه المدينة باسماء عدة ، وعرفت من ينسب إليها باسم (نصارى)


العرب عرفت من ينسب إليها باسم (نصراني) للمفرد ، (نصارى) الجمع


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

> باختصار ، لأن القرآن نزل باللغة العربية الفصحى ، والعرب عرفت هذه المدينة باسماء عدة ، وعرفت من ينسب إليها باسم (نصارى)
> إلى هنا هل تختلف معي ؟


إلى هنا لم أسأل من الأصل ...



> ايضاً لم تجبني كيف نعرف الكلمة في اللغة العربية من خلال القواميس الأنجليزية ؟


يا عزيزي اجبتك ، ولكن الإجابة على مراحل ، الكلمة ليست عربية ، هل تتفق معي ام لا ؟ أقصد الكلمة اليونانية او العبرية .. هذا اولاً

اما ثانياً للرد على سؤالك :  الآن أنقل لنا سبب التسمية لنا في القرآن بـ " النصارى " .....


لاحظ كلامي " سبب التسمية " ..

تفضل


----------



## mohib allah (1 مارس 2011)

[=Molka Molkan;2640522]



> يا عزيزي اجبتك ، ولكن الإجابة على مراحل ، الكلمة ليست عربية ، هل تتفق معي ام لا ؟ أقصد الكلمة اليونانية او العبرية .. هذا اولاً


نعم أتفق معك ، الكلمة ليست عربية وقد عرفها العرب وعربوها (وهذا مايسمى بالأسماء الأعجمية) ، فهل عندك اشكالية أن نبحر في معاجم أهل اللغة لنرى كيف عربوها ؟



> اما ثانياً للرد على سؤالك :  الآن أنقل لنا سبب التسمية لنا في القرآن بـ " النصارى " .....
> 
> 
> لاحظ كلامي " سبب التسمية " ..
> ...


نسبة إلى الناصرة التي نشأ وترعرع فيها المسيح عليه السلام


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مارس 2011)

*تسميتهم بنصارى ليس راجعة لبلد الناصرة يا عزيزى 
النصارى سبب تسميتهم كما يقول القران فى سورة
سورة الصف 14
*

 *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا كُونوا أَنصَارَ اللَّهِ كَمَا قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ لِلْحَوَارِيِّينَ مَنْ أَنصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنصَارُ اللَّهِ فَآَمَنَت طَّائِفَةٌ مِّن بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَكَفَرَت طَّائِفَةٌ فَأَيَّدْنَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا عَلَى عَدُوِّهِمْ فَأَصْبَحُوا ظَاهِرِينَ *​


----------



## mohib allah (1 مارس 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *تسميتهم بنصارى ليس راجعة لبلد الناصرة يا عزيزى
> النصارى سبب تسميتهم كما يقول القران فى سورة
> سورة الصف 14
> *
> ...


هل قالها المسيح عليه السلام للحواريين باللغة العربية ؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

> الكلمة ليست عربية وقد عرفها العرب وعربوها (وهذا مايسمى بالأسماء  الأعجمية) ، فهل عندك اشكالية أن نبحر في معاجم أهل اللغة لنرى كيف عربوها ؟


بالتأكيد ، كيف أن الكلمة ليست عربية في الأصل و أبحث عنها في المعاجم العربية ؟!

ولهذا عندما بحثنا في أصلها ، رأينا أنها تخص المدينة التي أتى منها المسيح " الناصرة " ...





> نسبة إلى الناصرة التي نشأ وترعرع فيها المسيح عليه السلام



من فضلك الدليل من القرآن على هذا الكلام ...


----------



## mohib allah (1 مارس 2011)

[=Molka Molkan;2640541]



> بالتأكيد ، كيف أن الكلمة ليست عربية في الأصل و أبحث عنها في المعاجم العربية ؟!
> 
> ولهذا عندما بحثنا في أصلها ، رأينا أنها تخص المدينة التي أتى منها المسيح " الناصرة " ...


نعم صحيح 
وقلنا لك أن العرب عرفت مدينة الناصرة من أصلها (أياً كان) وعربوها بلسانهم ، فلما نزل القرآن نزل بلسانهم ، فهل تتوقع أن يستخدم كلمة أخرى غير ماعرفها العرب ؟!

 



> من فضلك الدليل من القرآن على هذا الكلام ...


القرآن ليس معجم للكلمات ، ولكن بامكانك أن تعرف معناها من لغة القرآن الأصلية


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

> وقلنا لك أن العرب عرفت مدينة الناصرة من أصلها (أياً كان) وعربوها بلسانهم  ، فلما نزل القرآن نزل بلسانهم ، فهل تتوقع أن يستخدم كلمة أخرى غير  ماعرفها العرب ؟!




أولا : نقطة التعريب ، لا علاقة لها بالموضوع لان ليس كل المسيحيين عرب
ثانيا : نقطة القرآن هذا ما انا اسأل فيه " سبب التسمية " ، هل ممكن ترد على سؤالي "           من فضلك الدليل من القرآن على هذا الكلام ...  "



> القرآن ليس معجم للكلمات



القرآن ليس معجم ، صحيح ، وحتى لو كان معجم ، فلا يؤثر في الموضوع لأنه ليس حجة أصلا علينا بل عليك فقط ، ولهذا لم اسألك عن جذر الكلمة عربيا لانها ليست عربية ولكن سألتك عن " سبب التسمية " فرجاء ضعه لنا من القرآن ...




> ولكن بامكانك أن تعرف معناها من لغة القرآن الأصلية


خطأ ، لان لغة القرآن الأصلية ليست حجة على المسيحي ....


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 مارس 2011)

بغض النظر عن التسميات
ماذا تعنى سيادتك بأنك كنت مسيحى

رجاء تعريفنا أكثر بخلفيتك المسيحية هذه
مثلاً ، من أى كنيسة أو طائفة
ماذا كانت مستوياتك فى هذه الكنيسة ، من النواحى المختلفة ؟

فما دمت سيادتك تريدنا أن نعرف أنك كنت مسيحياً ، فرجاء تعريفنا بذلك بوضوح ، مع ذكر ما يمكنك ذكره من التفاصيل الشخصية عن حياتك فى المسيحية ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> بغض النظر عن التسميات
> ماذا تعنى سيادتك بأنك كنت مسيحى
> 
> رجاء تعريفنا أكثر بخلفيتك المسيحية هذه
> ...



الاخ إبراهيم متنصر ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

انظر هنا استاذ مكرم : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168489


----------



## mohib allah (1 مارس 2011)

لاتستعجل ياعزيزي سوف نناقش كل هذه النقاط لاحقاً ، ولكن لننهي النقطة المطروحة وهي ملخصة في السؤال التالي والذي أتمنى جواب مباشر عليه :
1- كيف عرفت أن الكلمة الصحيحة لغوياً هي (ناصريين) وليست (نصارى) من أصل الكلمة الأعجمية ؟!


> أولا : نقطة التعريب ، لا علاقة لها بالموضوع لان ليس كل المسيحيين عرب



 لم أفهم هذه النقطة ، وضح أكثر




> ثانيا : نقطة القرآن هذا ما انا اسأل فيه " سبب التسمية " ، هل ممكن ترد على سؤالي "           من فضلك الدليل من القرآن على هذا الكلام ...  "



ننتهي من الجانب اللغوي ثم نناقش غيره 
 



> ولهذا لم اسألك عن جذر الكلمة عربيا لانها ليست عربية


إذاً كيف عرفت أن اللفظ العربي الصحيح هو (ناصريين) وليست (نصارى) ؟!
ما أريده منك باختصار ، هو أن تضع الأصل للكلمة في اللغة التي سميت بها ، وتشرح لنا كيف استنتجت أنها (ناصريين) وليست (نصارى) 
فقط هذا ما أريده بالتحديد


----------



## mohib allah (1 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> بغض النظر عن التسميات
> ماذا تعنى سيادتك بأنك كنت مسيحى
> 
> رجاء تعريفنا أكثر بخلفيتك المسيحية هذه
> ...


لا ، أنا مسلم ياعزيزي 
وسبب أسألتي عن هذه التسمية أني وجدت علماء مسيحيين كثر يؤكدون أن لفظة (نصارى) تعني المسيحيين ، بينما الأستاذ مولكا له رأي آخر يخالف رأي علماءه ، فأحببت أن أتعرف على منهجيته في استخلاص رأيه


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

> 1- كيف عرفت أن الكلمة الصحيحة لغوياً هي (ناصريين) وليست (نصارى) من أصل الكلمة الأعجمية ؟!



ببساطة ، اترك هذه وتلك ! حتى بلا إجابة ! ...



> ننتهي من الجانب اللغوي ثم نناقش غيره


الجانب اللغوي منتهي لأن الكلمة ليست عربية ! فيمكنك أن تنادينا بحسب اللفظ اليوناني المكتوب ، ....



> إذاً كيف عرفت أن اللفظ العربي الصحيح هو (ناصريين) وليست (نصارى) ؟!



تم أعلاه ..



> ما أريده منك باختصار ، هو أن تضع الأصل للكلمة في اللغة التي سميت بها ، وتشرح لنا كيف استنتجت أنها (ناصريين) وليست (نصارى)



وهذا ما اتكلم فيه أصلاً ، عن طريق أني اسألك عن سبب تسمية القرآن بهذا اللفظ " نصارى " فهو معجز وكلام الله وكل كلمة فيه لها دليلة من الله نفسه ! ..

فرجاء أجب على سؤالي القرآني ..


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 مارس 2011)

الأخ الحبيب إبراهيم
أنا آسف عن الخطأ نتيجة عدم التركيز بسبب بعض الشوشرات

مبروك معرفتك بربنا يسوع المسيح
مبروك عليك الجوهرة الكثيرة الثمن
وآسف على الخطأ


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مارس 2011)

> وسبب أسألتي عن هذه التسمية أني وجدت علماء مسيحيين كثر يؤكدون أن لفظة (نصارى) تعني المسيحيين


*غلط ياعزيزى لا علاقة بكلمة ناصريين او نصارى بلفظة مسيحين 
فحتى لفظة ناصريين فى الكتاب اتت على شكل اتهام لبولس انه يقود شيعه مهرطقة وليس اسم اطلق علينا*
*فلا علاقة بين لفظة مسيحى وبين ما نناقشه الان*


> ينما الأستاذ مولكا له رأي آخر يخالف رأي علماءه


*غلط مفيش عالم ضد ماقاله مولكا لان اللفظة فى الكتاب نسبة للمدينة اللى عاش فيها المسيح الناصرة ولما قالوا على بولس انه بيقود(مقدام) شيعه الناصريين دا استهزاء مش لقب اقروه علينا
اللقب اللى اطلق على التلاميذ هو مسيحين وليس ناصريين 
ثانيا سبب تسمية حواريين عيسى فى القران بالنصارى ليس نسبة لبلده
لسببين
اولا القران لا يعرف بلد المسيح ولم يقل مرة عيسى الناصرى او غيره دا تكهنات من سيداتك وطلبنا منك دليل ان نصارى نسبة لبلدة الناصرة ولم تجد
 ثانيا ان السبب فى القران مخالف تماما واوردتهولك فى سورة الصف 14*


----------



## mohib allah (1 مارس 2011)

[=Molka Molkan;2640597]



> ببساطة ، اترك هذه وتلك ! حتى بلا إجابة ! ...


كما توقعت لا أجابة ، 
ولكن أعذرك إذ كيف ستجيب بدون الرجوع للمعاجم العربية ؟!
 



> الجانب اللغوي منتهي لأن الكلمة ليست عربية ! فيمكنك أن تنادينا بحسب اللفظ اليوناني المكتوب ، ....


لماذا أناديك باللفظ اليوناني وهو ترجمه مثله مثل العربية ؟!
هل تعلم ماهو اللفظ الأصلي لاسم المدينة ؟!




> وهذا ما اتكلم فيه أصلاً ، عن طريق أني اسألك عن سبب تسمية القرآن بهذا اللفظ " نصارى " فهو معجز وكلام الله وكل كلمة فيه لها دليلة من الله نفسه ! ..
> 
> فرجاء أجب على سؤالي القرآني ..


ستعرف الجواب مباشرة بعد الأنتهاء من الجانب اللغوي


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

> وسبب أسألتي عن هذه التسمية أني وجدت علماء مسيحيين كثر يؤكدون أن لفظة  (نصارى) تعني المسيحيين ، بينما الأستاذ مولكا له رأي آخر يخالف رأي علماءه  ، فأحببت أن أتعرف على منهجيته في استخلاص رأيه



أولا : لا اعتقد ان الأساس يسألك ، وإن كنت على خطأ فلا مشكلة
ثانيا : تقول علماءنا المسيحيين ، ويعوزك ان تقول علماءنا المسيحيين العرب ، واظن واضح معنى الزيادة ، فعامل الثقافات كبير جداً في ظل 14 قرناً.
ثالثا : المنهجية تمت بالفعل في أول الموضوع ولهذا أنا أسأل .. عن سبب تسميه القرآن لنا بـ " نصارى " فرجاء أجبنا على اسئلتنا ...


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 مارس 2011)

الأخ الفاضل مهيب
الموضوع هنا عن صحة اللفظ لغوياً

ولكن تسميتنا به لن تقلل منا شيئاً ولن تزيد
فإن لنا هدف واحد ، هو دوام معرفتنا بالمسيح وثباتنا فيه

المسيحية حياة نحياها مع المسيح
ولا تفرق معنا ماذا يسمينا الناس

فالموضوع هنا ليس دفاعاً عنا ، بل إنه موضوع نقدى لغيرنا

وفى كل الأحوال ، فنحن للمسيح ، قلوبنا وعقولنا وحياتنا وأبديتنا ، وفرحنا ، فى المسيح وللمسيح ومع المسيح


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

> كما توقعت لا أجابة ،


اقول لك اترك هذه وتلك وتقول لي " لا إجابة " ؟!



> ولكن أعذرك إذ كيف ستجيب بدون الرجوع للمعاجم العربية ؟!


وكيف ارجع للمعاجم العربية والكلمة ليست عربية !



> لماذا أناديك باللفظ اليوناني وهو ترجمه مثله مثل العربية ؟!



أولا : لو ستتكلم عن العربية ، فأدرج لنا سبب القرآن في لفظ " نصارى " وهذا كررناه كثيرا ولم نجد إجابة ..
ثانيا : ( جدلاً ) طالما هذا مثل هذا ( بحسب تعبيرك ) فنادنا بالأصل ، فلا علاقة لنا بما يقوله العرب !
ثالثا : لماذا لا تنادينا بالمسيحيين ؟! كما جاء في الكتاب المقدس ؟! وكما قال الآباء أن سبب التسميه هو كوننا اتباع المسيح !؟



> هل تعلم ماهو اللفظ الأصلي لاسم المدينة ؟!



العبري ؟! 




> ستعرف الجواب مباشرة بعد الأنتهاء من الجانب اللغوي



الجانب اللغوي منتهي ! لان الجانب اللغوي يبحث في أصل الكلمة ومعناها هو النمنسوبين للناصرة ، ولهذا أنتقلنا للمعنى القرآني للكملة " نصارى " ونكرر سؤالنا ، ما هو سبب التسمية بـ " نصارى " ؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

طيب نسأل السؤال بشكل تاني أبسط

تعالى نشوف القرآن وسببه :

*سورة الصف 14
*

 *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا كُونوا أَنصَارَ اللَّهِ كَمَا قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ لِلْحَوَارِيِّينَ مَنْ أَنصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنصَارُ اللَّهِ  فَآَمَنَت طَّائِفَةٌ مِّن بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَكَفَرَت طَّائِفَةٌ  فَأَيَّدْنَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا عَلَى عَدُوِّهِمْ فَأَصْبَحُوا  ظَاهِرِينَ *​

والآن نسأل سؤال جديد ، هل المسلمين أنصار الله ام لأ ؟

لو كانت الإجابة : نعم ، فالمسلمين نصارى ، ولو كانت الإجابة : لا ، فأنتم كفار ام ماذا ؟!

وما علاقة اللفظة هنا بالبلد " الناصرة " ؟ فهل لو كانوا الحواريين لم يكونوا أنصار لله لم يكن ليكونوا نصارى ؟!


----------



## mohib allah (1 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل مهيب
> الموضوع هنا عن صحة اللفظ لغوياً
> 
> ولكن تسميتنا به لن تقلل منا شيئاً ولن تزيد
> ...


صحيح ياعزيزي وأنا أعرف هذا 
فالتسمية بالتأكيد لاتقلل منكم ، وربما لاتفضلونها لأنها وردت في القرآن وهذا شأنكم ، ولكن ياعزيزي هل يصح أن نقول بأنها خطأ لغوياً وهي صحيحة 100 %
هل يصح أن نقول بأن (ناصريين) صحيحة لكن (نصارى) خطأ بدون الرجوع للقواميس العربية ؟
السؤال الذي يحيرني فعلاً 
كيف استنتج الزميل مولكا أن الكلمة الصحيحة لغوياً هي (ناصريين) وليست (نصارى) من استرونج وثاير !!



> ثانيا : تقول علماءنا المسيحيين ،  ويعوزك ان تقول علماءنا المسيحيين العرب ، واظن واضح معنى الزيادة ، فعامل  الثقافات كبير جداً في ظل 14 قرناً.


طيب أثبت لي خطأهم في قولهم بأن (نصارى) هي (ناصريين) من خلال اللغة


----------



## mohib allah (1 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طيب نسأل السؤال بشكل تاني أبسط
> 
> تعالى نشوف القرآن وسببه :
> 
> ...


بالرغم من أنك لم تجيب على أسالتي ، ولكن سأجيبك على هذا السؤال 
كما قلت سابقاً ، المسيح عليه السلام لم يتكلم مع الحواريين باللغة العربية لكي تشتق اللفظ منه !!
فهو ياعزيزي لم يقل (أنصاري) باللغة العربية ، فكيف اشتقيت كلمة (نصارى) الأعجمية ، من كلمة (أنصاري) العربية !!!



> وما علاقة اللفظة هنا بالبلد " الناصرة " ؟


عندما نفتح المعاجم سنعرف كل هذا وأكثر

عموماً سأكتفي بهذا القدر في الموضوع ، ولي رجاء بسيط أن تبقى مشاركاتي في الموضوع ، وإن سنح لي وقت في قادم الأيام سأرد على الموضوع بمجمله لأبين لك أين أخطأت أنت وأصاب علماءك 
شكراً


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مارس 2011)

> طيب أثبت لي خطأهم في قولهم بأن (نصارى) هي (ناصريين) من خلال اللغة


*نمشى خطوة خطوة*
*البلد اسمها ايه
الناصرة
اشتقلى من خلال اللغة فقط نسب شخص لهذا البلد 
 ناصرى (هل يوجد اشتقاق اخر لكى ننسب شخص لبلد الناصرة غير كلمة ناصرى؟)
النقطة التانية
اجمع كلمة ناصرى وقولى جمعها ايه فى اللغة؟؟؟
جمعها من خلال اللغة ناصريين 
قولى بانى قاعدة جمعت كلمة ناصرى لكى يصبح جمعها نصارى؟؟؟

مفرد نصارى كما نعرف جميعا نصرانى
فكيف اصبح نصارى جمع ناصرى؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

> هل يصح أن نقول بأن (ناصريين) صحيحة لكن (نصارى) خطأ بدون الرجوع للقواميس العربية ؟


بالطبع ، لأن الكلمة ليست عربية ! فكيف اعود للمعاجم العربية !



> كيف استنتج الزميل مولكا أن الكلمة الصحيحة لغوياً هي (ناصريين) وليست (نصارى) من استرونج وثاير !!


عن طريق رجوعنا للكلمة في أصلها في العهد الجديد ( اليوناني ) فوجدنا أنها نسبة للذين من الناصرة ، ولما رجعنا للقرىن وجدنا انها نسبة للذين نصروا الله ! فانت نصراني وكل من ينصر الله نصراني !! ولم يذكر مطلقاً الناصرة ... فسبب التسمية مختلفة !




> طيب أثبت لي خطأهم في قولهم بأن (نصارى) هي (ناصريين) من خلال اللغة


اي لغة ؟! 
العربية ليست اللغة ولذلك قلت لك اطلق علينا الكلمة اليونانية بالحروف اليونانية ، ولم ترضى !


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2011)

> كما قلت سابقاً ، المسيح عليه السلام لم يتكلم مع الحواريين باللغة العربية لكي تشتق اللفظ منه !!


اجبت سابقا وقلت وما علاقة لغة المسيح أصلا ! انت تبحث عن معنى كلمة في أصلها !  فما علاقة المسيح ! !

وعلى هذا المبدأ فأنا جدلا سأوافقق والغي كل الكلمات العربية واقول لك مرة أخرى ادعوني باليونانية بحروفها ، او الآرامية بحروفاها !





> فهو ياعزيزي لم يقل (أنصاري) باللغة العربية


هو لم يقل هذا ولا ذاك ولا بالكورية حتى ، ولكن هذا نص قرانك الذي أنزله الله فهل تشكك في قدرة الهك على الرجوع لمعنى الكلمة ؟!

قال الهك :

*

 يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا كُونوا أَنصَارَ اللَّهِ كَمَا قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ لِلْحَوَارِيِّينَ مَنْ أَنصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنصَارُ  اللَّهِ  فَآَمَنَت طَّائِفَةٌ مِّن بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَكَفَرَت  طَّائِفَةٌ  فَأَيَّدْنَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا عَلَى عَدُوِّهِمْ  فَأَصْبَحُوا  ظَاهِرِينَ ​
*


> فكيف اشتقيت كلمة (نصارى) الأعجمية


*
من قال أن " نصارى " اعجمية ؟!

*


> من كلمة (أنصاري) العربية !!!



بل من كلمة " أنصار " ، واام للرد الجدلي على سؤالك ، ففعلت هذا لانكم تقولون ان القرآن معجز واكيد الهك هو ادرى منك بسبب التسمية ! فهو يقول ان السبب هو انهم صاروا انصار لله او انصار الله او نصروا الله ! فهل انت نصراني ام انت لا تنصر الله !؟




> عندما نفتح المعاجم سنعرف كل هذا وأكثر


نعيد / المعاجم لا سلطة لها هنا لان الكلمة ليست عربية فكيف ابحث عن الكلمة في المعاجم العربية وهى ليست عربية !؟


فلذلك انا اتكلم معك بترجمة الهك نفسه لكلام عيسى وسبب التسمية فلماذا ترفضه ؟!



> عموماً سأكتفي بهذا القدر في الموضوع ، ولي رجاء بسيط أن تبقى مشاركاتي في  الموضوع ، وإن سنح لي وقت في قادم الأيام سأرد على الموضوع بمجمله لأبين لك  أين أخطأت أنت وأصاب علماءك



لن يحذف اي شيء ولكن رجاء عند ردي ، فأنا هنا اريد ان اعرف اين أخطأت ... ولي سؤال صغير ، هل لو قال علمائي ان اللفظ " نصارى " خاطيء ستعترف بهذا ؟


ولي سؤال آخر ، لماذا لا تسمينا مسيحيين ؟ وهى الواردة في الكتاب المقدس وكنا نعاير بها في بداية المسيحيية ومع ذلك مازالت فخر لنا ؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2011)

لي عودة بعد ربع ساعة ، فرجاء انتظروني


----------



## mohib allah (2 مارس 2011)

[=شمس الحق;2640645]


> *نمشى خطوة خطوة*


أخيراً حد فهمني 


> البلد اسمها ايه
> الناصرة


العرب لم تعرف اسم هذه المدينة بهذا اللفظ فقط ، ومثلها في ذلك كاليونانية والتي عرفتها بـ 3 تسميات وليست واحدة !
تخيل أن قدماء العرب لم يعرفوا المدينة بهذا اللفظ !!!!! حيث أنه لاوجود لها في أقدم المعاجم العربية ، وهذا يدل أن هذه التسمية (الناصرة) حديثة نسبياً مقارنة مع اسماءها الباقية التي عرفتها العرب بها.



> اشتقلى من خلال اللغة فقط نسب شخص لهذا البلد
> ناصرى (هل يوجد اشتقاق اخر لكى ننسب شخص لبلد الناصرى غير كلمة ناصرى؟)


*
*ليس الأمر بهذه البساطة ياعزيزي 
ولكن عموماً لم يعترض المسلمين على لفظة (ناصري) فهي أيضاً صحيحة لغوياً ، وإن كانت (نصراني) هي الأصح والأدق 



> النقطة التانية
> اجمع كلمة ناصرى وقولى جمعها ايه فى اللغة؟؟؟


ايه السهولة دي 
ناصريين 
*
*


> *قولى بانى قاعدة جمعت كلمة ناصرى لكى يصبح جمعها نصارى؟؟؟
> 
> مفرد نصارى نصرانى
> فكيف اصبح نصارى جمع ناصرى؟؟؟*


ماهو لما نعرف بقية اسماء المدينة وأيها الأقدم (وبالتالي هو الأصح) حنعرف كيف أصبحت نصارى ونصراني .
أتوقع أن الأمر وضح الآن تماماً وهو المطلوب في هذه العجالة 
تحياتي.


----------



## mohib allah (2 مارس 2011)

[=Molka Molkan;2640649]



> بالطبع ، لأن الكلمة ليست عربية ! فكيف اعود للمعاجم العربية !


وكيف عرفت أنها *Nazareth *باللغة الأنجليزية !!!!!
هل الكلمة إنجليزية وهل أصلها أنجليزي ؟!
ولماذا رجعت للقواميس الأنجليزية لتعرف كتابتها بالأنجليزي ورفضت أن ترجع للقواميس العربية لتعرف كتابتها بالعربي ؟!!




> وعلى هذا المبدأ فأنا جدلا سأوافقق والغي كل الكلمات العربية واقول لك مرة أخرى ادعوني باليونانية بحروفها ، او الآرامية بحروفاها !


وهل اليونانية أو الآرامية هي الأصل لأناديك بها ؟!
أم هي ترجمات كالعربية ؟!


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مارس 2011)

> *وإن كانت (نصراني) هي الأصح والأدق*


*ايه علاقة نصرانى بمدينة الناصرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
امال احنا سالنك ليه عن سبب تسمية القران لحواريين عيسى بالنصارى وانت مش عارف السبب وجبنالك السبب فى القران فى سورة الصف الىل ملوش علاقة بمدن ولا قرى ولا غيره وبرضة بتراوغ 
كلمة نصرانى الىل جمعها نصارى لا علاقة لها ببلد الناصرة قرانيا ياعزيزى 
منتظرين كلام مجدى اكتر 
 شيعة الناصريين اللى اليهود اتهموا بولس الرسول انه يقودها هذا الاسم نسبة لبلد  ربنا والهنا يسوع المسيح الذى دعى ناصريا فى ايام الجسد
وانت مش عارف الى الان تربط بين الناصرة وبين نصارى ولا قرانيا ولا لغويا
يعنى الحوار منتهى من قبل ان يبدا 

*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2011)

> العرب لم تعرف اسم هذه المدينة بهذا اللفظ فقط



يا عزيزي ، ما علاقتنا أصلا بالعرب !



> ومثلها في ذلك كاليونانية والتي عرفتها بـ 3 تسميات وليست واحدة !



طيب ممكن تحطهم لنا في اليونانية ، كإسم ..



> تخيل أن قدماء العرب لم يعرفوا المدينة بهذا اللفظ !!!!! حيث أنه لاوجود  لها في أقدم المعاجم العربية ، وهذا يدل أن هذه التسمية (الناصرة) حديثة  نسبياً مقارنة مع اسماءها الباقية التي عرفتها العرب بها.



طيب دا كدة 10/10 ، وانا اشكرك جداً ، يبقى كدة مافيش اصلا ولا سبب للتسمية ولا بلد أصلاً ، يبقى القرآن نسب الموضوع للنصرة ومافيش بلد اسمها " ناصرة " اصلا ( بحسب كلامك ) يبقى ده ليس له علاقة بالمعنى الذي أوردناه بخصوص المعنى لها في المعاجم اليونانية وغيرها ..



> ولكن عموماً لم يعترض المسلمين على لفظة (ناصري) فهي أيضاً صحيحة لغوياً


وما علاقة المسلمين بالإعتراض أصلا وباكلمة كلغة ؟! 



> وإن كانت (نصراني) هي الأصح والأدق


الموضوع ، في العربية ليس لغوي ، بل قراني ، لان الكلمة ليست عربية ، فخرجنا كل حدود اللغة العربية ، الى القرآن والسببية وهذا ما قال القرآن فيه انه سبب " النصرة لله " !




> ماهو لما نعرف بقية اسماء المدينة وأيها الأقدم (وبالتالي هو الأصح) حنعرف كيف أصبحت نصارى ونصراني .
> أتوقع أن الأمر وضح الآن تماماً وهو المطلوب في هذه العجالة



بالطبع ستأتي لنا بالأقدم في كل اللغات ! وإلا فماذا فعلنا ؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2011)

> وكيف عرفت أنها *Nazareth *باللغة الأنجليزية !!!!!



برغم اني قلت لك اذهب وقلها لي باليونانية أو الآرامية ولم ترد وهذا كررته أكثر من مرة ولكن لا مشكلة

عرفت عن طريق ان من ترجموها ترجموها بلا قران يقول أن معنى " *Nazareth* " هو " ينصر الله " وغيرها ....



> هل الكلمة إنجليزية وهل أصلها أنجليزي ؟!



ماذا قلت انا ؟ قلت لك ارجع للآرامية واليونانية ! فأنت من ادخلت الإنجليزيية الأن !!



> ولماذا رجعت للقواميس الأنجليزية لتعرف كتابتها بالأنجليزي ورفضت أن ترجع للقواميس العربية لتعرف كتابتها بالعربي ؟!!



لان القرآن عربي مبين ، وقال ان معنى الكلمة من " النصرة " .... 



> وهل اليونانية أو الآرامية هي الأصل لأناديك بها ؟!



اليونانية ليست مجرد ترجمة ، بل لغة الوحي ، ولهذا فلا تستطيع ان تخرج عن لغة الوحي ، وكذلك في العربية ، فلن تستطيع ان تخرج عن السبب القرآني في التسمية لانه وحي !

ولكن انت تسأل وتقول انها ترجمات او لا وانا اسألك ، ترجمات من ماذا ؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2011)

نعود لسؤالي الأول لكي نعرف الأصل من الأساذ " محب الله " ، فهل يجيبنا على اي سؤال ام سيغضب من القوانين مرة أخرى ؟!





Molka Molkan قال:


> نبدأ بسؤال سهل وبسيط مع احد المسلمين ، ونقول :
> 
> 
> هل لفظة " نصارى " بهذا الشكل ، أصلها " عربي " ام " يوناني " وما معناها وما جذرها ومتى بدأ استخدامها ...
> ...


----------



## mohib allah (2 مارس 2011)

عدت فقط لأعلق على هذه النقطة 
[=Molka Molkan;2640649]



> عن طريق رجوعنا للكلمة في أصلها في العهد الجديد ( اليوناني ) فوجدنا أنها نسبة للذين من الناصرة ،


مادخل العهد الجديد ياعزيزي ؟!
الكلمة ترجمت في العهد الجديد الى اللغة اليونانية ، وتسميتها اليونانية أخذت من أصلها العبري !
يعني الكلمة في اليونانية هي ترجمة كالكلمة في العربية !
ولكن مالذي فعلته أنت ؟
ناقضت نفسك ، إذ رجعت لمعنى الكلمة في القواميس اليونانية لتعرف لفظها ومعناها ، ورفضت الرجوع للقواميس العربية لتعرف معنى الكلمة ولفظها ومعناها !!



> ولما رجعنا للقرىن وجدنا انها نسبة للذين نصروا الله ! فانت نصراني وكل من ينصر الله نصراني !! ولم يذكر مطلقاً الناصرة ... فسبب التسمية مختلفة !


هنا رجعت للقرآن ، ولكن في العهد الجديد رجعت للقواميس ! 
هداك الله


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2011)

رجاء استاذ محب عند العودة الإجابة على سؤالي :

هل لفظة " نصارى " بهذا الشكل ، أصلها " عربي " ام " يوناني " وما معناها وما جذرها ومتى بدأ استخدامها ...


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مارس 2011)

> مادخل العهد الجديد ياعزيزي ؟!
> الكلمة ترجمت في العهد الجديد الى اللغة اليونانية ، وتسميتها اليونانية أخذت من أصلها العبري !
> يعني الكلمة في اليونانية هي ترجمة كالكلمة في العربية !
> ولكن مالذي فعلته أنت ؟
> ناقضت نفسك ، إذ رجعت لمعنى الكلمة في القواميس اليونانية لتعرف لفظها ومعناها ، ورفضت الرجوع للقواميس العربية لتعرف معنى الكلمة ولفظها ومعناها !!


*وهل العربية هى اللغة التى كتب بها لوقا الرسول سفر اعمال الرسل علشان نطبق مفهوم القواميس العربية على الالفاظ الانجيلية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طالما لوقا الرسول كتب باليونانى وهذة هى لغة الوحى الانجيلى فانت وانا ملزمون بمعانيها كما هى 
والمعنى ان الكلمة تنتسب لمدينة الناصرة فى فلسطين 
*


> هنا رجعت للقرآن ، ولكن في العهد الجديد رجعت للقواميس !


*بدون ان ارجع للقواميس اعلم جيدا ان الكلمة اشتقاق انتساب لميدنة الناصرة
**وَأَتَى وَسَكَنَ فِي مَدِينَةٍ يُقَالُ لَهَا نَاصِرَةُ، لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ: «إِنَّهُ سَيُدْعَى نَاصِرِيًّا
**καὶ ἐλθὼν κατῴκησεν εἰς πόλιν λεγομένην Ναζαρέτ· ὅπως πληρωθῇ τὸ ῥηθὲν διὰ τῶν προφητῶν ὅτι Ναζωραῖος κληθήσεται
**Ναζωραῖος نازوريس
**فى اعمال الرسل **.*
*Ναζωραίων جمع **Ναζωραῖος
والاتنين منغير الرجوع للقواميس مجرد من المفهوم الانجيلى اشتقاقهم رجوعا  لبلدة الناصرة** Ναζαρέτ نازاريت**
*​ *اما قرانك فيقول ان حواريين عيسى دعيوا بنصارى لنصرتهم لله وليس لنسبتهم لبلدة عيسى اللى هو اصلا ميعرفهاش*
*يبقى ليه تفرض علينا افكارك ومصطلحاتك القرانية اللى بتخالف لغة وثقافة الوحى الانجيلى  ومعروف تاريخيا مين هم نصارى شبه جزيرة العرب وماهى معتقداتهم الهرطوقية اللى بتخالف تيار المسيحية الرسولية *


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2011)

> مادخل العهد الجديد ياعزيزي ؟!



1. دخله أنه هو المستشهد به منكم 
2. دخله انه هو الوحي



> الكلمة ترجمت في العهد الجديد الى اللغة اليونانية



اخطات يا عزيزي ، الكلمة أوحى بها عن طريق الوحي المسيحي بهذه ولم تترجم هنا ( في هذه الآية ) لانها ليست اقتباس ...




> وتسميتها اليونانية أخذت من أصلها العبري !




سأنتظرك في هذه النقطة فطالما أريدك ان تدخل فيها :new5:



> يعني الكلمة في اليونانية هي ترجمة كالكلمة في العربية !



أخطأت ، الكلمة في اليونانية هى اسم لمدينة ووحي في الكتاب المقدس ، اما في العربية ، فهي ليست اسم لمدينة ، وليس القرآن ( من وجهة نظرنا ) وحي ، بالإضافة إلى أن القرآن لم ينسبها أصلاً الى الناصرة ، سواء اسمها الناصرة ام لا ، بل الى النصرة لله ! 




> ولكن مالذي فعلته أنت ؟



اتيت لك بان الكلمة لا علاقة لها بالقرآن ابدا حيث قال القرآن بمعنى انها " نصر لله " واثبتت المعاجم التي تختص بلغة الوحي ( اليونانية ) انها اسم بلدة



> إذ رجعت لمعنى الكلمة في القواميس اليونانية لتعرف لفظها ومعناها


اليونانية لغة الوحي فهل الوحي لغته العربية عندنا !



> ورفضت الرجوع للقواميس العربية



بالضبط لان الكلمة ليست عربية كلغة ولا جاءت باللغة العربية كوحي !



> لتعرف معنى الكلمة ولفظها ومعناها !!




انا رجعت لإلهك نفسه فهل هو قدير فيما قاله أم لا ؟!



> هنا رجعت للقرآن


نعم ، رجعت للقرأن لانه كلام الله المعجز فكيف اترك الكلام المعجز المعصوم واذهب للمعاجم التي لم تأتِ الكلمة بلغتها اصلا ؟!



> ولكن في العهد الجديد رجعت للقواميس !



لأن الكلمة جاءت في وحي العهد الجديد في اليونانية ...


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2011)

وَدُعِيَ التَّلاَمِيذُ «مَسِيحِيِّينَ» فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ أَوَّلاً. 

ينصر دينك يامولكا مولكان
شرح واثباتات اكثر من رائعه
ربنا معاك ويسندك ويبارك فى خدمتك
وتثمر ثلاثين وستون ومائه 
بشفاعة ام النور العذراء مريم وجميع مصاف القديسين


----------



## صلاح الد (13 مارس 2011)

*ممكن اعرف لماذا حذفت اول مشاركة نقاشية لي ؟*

*مرة اخرى اقول : بحسب علمي ان بعض اباء الكنيسة لا يرفضون تسمية (نصراني أو نصارى) بل يعتبرون ان المسميان (مسيحي ، نصراني) اسمان لمسمى واحد .*
*ويوجد فيديو على اليوتيب لاحد اباء الكنيسة المعروفين وهو يعظ في الكنيسة ويخاطب الحاضرين بـ (يا نصراني) .*

*ارجو توضيح هذا الامر ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 مارس 2011)

*اب كاهن بيقول للحاضرين يا نصرانى طيب ورهونى كدا
وعلى فرض وتنازلت وصدقت كلامك اللى اشك فيه يصبح الاب الكاهن متاثر بالثقافة الاسلامية لكن الحقيقة نصرانى غير مسيحى تاريخيا واصطلاحا وهذا ماتم اثباته  
مش ذنبنا ان كاتب القران يجهل ماهو خارج بيئة القران البدوية 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 مارس 2011)

يا اخ صلاح ، اي آباء تقصدهم بالتحديد ؟ لو الآباء القدامي ، الي هاتلاقيه هو ترجمة لكلامهم من اللغة الأصلية الى العربي وطالما قلت العربي يبقى متأثر بالثقافة الإسلامية وطالما متأثر بالثقافة الإسلامية يبقى نرفضه تماماً


الشيء الثاني انك هاتلاقي اباء حاليين و اساقفة متأثرين ايضا بالثقافة الإسلامة وطبعا نفس النتيجة : الرفض 


العامل المشترك واللي بيساعدد على الإختلاط هو الفرق الصغير بين كلمة " ناصريين " و " نصارى "....



لو عندك مناقشة في الموضوع المطروح اتفضل قبل ما اغيب عن المنتدى لاني ممكن اقفل الموضوع


----------



## صلاح الد (14 مارس 2011)

*اقصد بالتحديد احد أباء الكنيسة المعروفين لديكم وهو القس مكاري يونان استمع اليه على هذا الرابط في اليوتيوب وهو يعظ الحاضرين ويحذرهم من الخمر *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzwcKBSAW0U

*يقول عند الدقيقة 1:25 تقريبا :*

*ليس للملوك ان يشربوا خمرا .. يعني يا نصراني ربنا بيقولك لا تشرب خمرا*

*فهل أخطأ القس مكاري يونان وبالتالي يرفض كلامه عندما ناداكم بـ (يا نصراني) أم انه يعتبر كلا الاسمين (مسيحي - نصراني) اسمان لمسمى واحد ؟*

*تحياتي ،،،، *


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مارس 2011)

> *فهل أخطأ القس  مكاري يونان وبالتالي يرفض كلامه عندما ناداكم بـ (يا نصراني) أم انه يعتبر  كلا الاسمين (مسيحي - نصراني) اسمان لمسمى واحد ؟*



أنت قرأت كلامي ؟ ولا لازم تعرض واحد واحد وانا اقول لك اخطأ او لأ ؟


----------



## mohib allah (14 مارس 2011)

أهلاً عزيزي مولكا 
قبل أن تقفل الموضوع ، وبما أن الأخ المسلم أثار نقطة مهمة أحب أن أعلق على تعليقك عليها 
 


Molka Molkan قال:


> يا اخ صلاح ، اي آباء تقصدهم بالتحديد ؟ لو الآباء القدامي ، الي هاتلاقيه *هو ترجمة لكلامهم من اللغة الأصلية الى العربي *


هل تعرف ياعزيزي من ترجم كلام الآباء القدامى من اللغة الأصلية إلى العربي ؟!
هل تعتقد ياصديقي العزيز أن المسلمين هم من ترجموها ؟!
لنأخذ مثلاً الدسقولية :







فهل تظن أن القمص كان يعرب الكتاب وهو جالس في "مقهى" مثلاً ؟! 
ربما فاتك أن الكلمة وردت في ترجمة - وفي الترجمة مسؤلية - وليست كلمة عابرة قيلت في محاضرة لنقبل حجة التأثر المزعومة ..

ثم هل يعقل أن يصل التأثر بالثقافة الإسلامية - كما تسميه - بالآباء إلى الترجمة الخاطئة في كتب تنشر بأساميهم الحقيقية وتباع ويراها الملايين ؟!

ثم كيف تأثر آباءك (القس مكاري يونان ، والقمص مرقس داود ، الأنباء موسى ، وغيرهم كثير) بالثقافة الإسلامية ولم تتأثر أنت ، والجميع عاش في نفس الحقبة الزمنية ؟!

هذه الأسئلة تحتاج إلى إجابة *واضحة ومقنعة* .



> وطالما قلت العربي يبقى متأثر بالثقافة الإسلامية وطالما متأثر بالثقافة الإسلامية يبقى نرفضه تماماً


يعني هذه الشماعة أصبحت قاعدة ، فكل من قال "نصراني" من آباءك يبقى متأثر بالثقافة الإسلامية !!!!!!  
وسبحان الله كيف تأثر آباءك ولم تتأثر أنت ؟!! 
 



> الشيء الثاني انك هاتلاقي اباء حاليين و اساقفة متأثرين ايضا بالثقافة الإسلامة وطبعا نفس النتيجة : الرفض


من يرفض كلام من ؟!! وماهو الدليل اللغوي الذي قدمته لترفض كلامهم ؟!!
فلم أرى لك مرجع عربي واحد يثبت ماذهبت إليه ، ولو فتحت المراجع ياعزيزي لرأيت أن آباءك قد أصابوا وأخطأت أنت ، وأنهم لاضير عندهم من قول الحقيقة حتى ولو كانت لاتخطئ ماهو إسلامي !! فليس الجميع ياعزيزي هدفه إثبات خطأ الإسلام بقلب الحقائق ..
 



> العامل المشترك واللي بيساعدد على الإختلاط هو الفرق الصغير بين كلمة " ناصريين " و " نصارى "....


وماهو الفرق ؟!
أصبحت أهتم لمعرفة ما أخطأ به آباءك ..

 
طيب آلان نأتي للمهم ..
لو سلمنا وفرضنا (جدلاً) أن القس مكاري مثلاً قال (نصراني) تأثراً بالثقافة الإسلامية ، يعني استخدم مجرد اللفظة في محاضرته وأخطأ 
فماذا نقول عمن يقول أن اللفظة صحيحة وأنها تعني مسيحيين ؟
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NflniJzpnBk&feature=player_embedded







فهنا الأمر مختلف جداً عن مجرد كلمة قالها القس مكاري يونان في محاضرة ، إذ أن الأنبا يؤكد أن نصارى تعني مسيحيين وأن إطلاقها عليكم ليس بغلط ، فهل وصلت به حالة التأثر بالثقافة الإسلامية أن يدلي بمعلومات خاطئة ؟!! 



> لو عندك مناقشة في الموضوع المطروح اتفضل قبل ما اغيب عن المنتدى لاني ممكن اقفل الموضوع


تروح وترجع بالسلامة ..


----------



## apostle.paul (14 مارس 2011)

*طيب يا استاذ محب لله بعد ان فشلت ان تثبت ذلك قرانيا وان الكلمة ليها علاقة ببلدة الناصرة وتغيب ايام وليالى وفى النهاية اتيت بغلاف الكتاب ومكتوب عليه تعريب 
يعنى حضرتك عارف انه تعريب وليس لغة اصلية فكيف يا استاذ يا محترم تفرض علينا الفاظ معربة وليست اصلية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الدسقولية مكتوبة بانى لغة لو تعرف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





فحضرتك هات الكلمة فى الاصل اليونانى ولنرى معناها  
*


> يعني هذه الشماعة أصبحت قاعدة ، فكل من قال "نصراني" من آباءك يبقى متأثر بالثقافة الإسلامية !!!!!!
> وسبحان الله كيف تأثر آباءك ولم تتأثر أنت ؟!!


*ياعزيزى الفاضل الكلام بيكون بالعقل والمنطق
لنفرض ان هناك اب من الاباء قال كلمة نصارى فهل هذا ينفى اننا لسنا نصارى؟؟؟؟؟
الحقيقة اننا لسنا نصارى ولا ناصريين احنا مسيحين 
وسبق وسالنك ماسبب تسمية كلمة نصارى قرانيا واكتشتف انه من نصرة الحواريين ولا علاقة لها ببلدة الناصرة بتاتا 
مش هتتكلموا ولو مرة بالعقل
*


> طيب آلان نأتي للمهم ..
> لو سلمنا وفرضنا (جدلاً) أن القس مكاري مثلاً قال (نصراني) تأثراً بالثقافة الإسلامية ، يعني استخدم مجرد اللفظة في محاضرته وأخطأ
> فماذا نقول عمن يقول أن اللفظة صحيحة وأنها تعني مسيحيين ؟
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nflni...layer_embedded


*مع احترامى الشديد للانبا موسى الكلام غلط انه يتم ربط كلمة نصارى ببلدة الناصرة لانها تاريخيا واصطلاحا لا علاقة لهم ببعض 
وهذا ماتم اثباته وحضرتك مش عارف ترد
 وهو بنفسه قال اننا بنسخدم كلمة مسيحين لانها لفظة انجيلية كما اطلق على تلاميذ المسيح 

ماعلاقة نصارى ببلدة المسيح الناصرة؟؟؟؟
سؤال هربت منه  *


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مارس 2011)

> هل تعرف ياعزيزي من ترجم كلام الآباء القدامى من اللغة الأصلية إلى العربي ؟!
> هل تعتقد ياصديقي العزيز أن المسلمين هم من ترجموها ؟!



اهلا عزيزي محب الله ، كيف الأخبار ؟ اتمنى ان تكون بكل خير ..


يؤسفني يا عزيزي ان ارى انك لم تلحظ ما اقوله !

تكلمت عن " القمص مرقس داود " و " القس مكاري يونان " و " الأنبا موسى " و  " غيرهم كثير " وللأسف الجواب واضح وصريح لك عنهم ولك لغيرهم وهو نفسه ما قلته " التأثر بالثقافات الإسلامية " + " الفرق البسيط بين هذه اللفظة وذاك ،، واكرر لك ما قلته سابقاً :




> أنت قرأت كلامي ؟ ولا لازم تعرض واحد واحد وانا اقول لك اخطأ او لأ ؟



++++++



> ربما فاتك أن الكلمة وردت في ترجمة - وفي الترجمة مسؤلية - وليست كلمة عابرة قيلت في محاضرة لنقبل حجة التأثر المزعومة ..



ويؤسفني ايضا أن ارى هذه الكلمات !

 فالكلمة التي ستتغلل في ثقافة المترجم وهو في محاضرة هى نفسها ستتغلغل عند إلقاء المحاضرة ، لان تأثير الثقافة واحد !






> وسبحان الله كيف تأثر آباءك ولم تتأثر أنت ؟!!



بالطبع ، تأثر بعض الكهنة والأساقفة ، وهم في ذلك لا حرج عليهم للسبب المذكور ألا وهو الثقافة ، فهى منذ 14 قرن تقريباً والسبب الآخر وهو الأدوات البحثية ، فهي كلها جديدة ، واما انا وغيري وكما ترى عندنا نعود إلى القواميس المعتمدة للغة الكلمة الأصلية في العهد الجديد نجد انها تنسب للناصرة وليس " لنصرة المسيح " .


فوق هذا كله ، طالما " نصارى " تحبوها = " ناصري " ، فقولوا لنا " يا ناصريين " .. أفي هذه مشكلة لكم ؟ 


اوشن آخر ، وهو ، طالما تعتقدون ان نصارى الترجمة الصحيحة للكلمة " نازارين " اليونانية " فقولوها لنا .. أفي هذا مشكلة لكم ؟



> ثم هل يعقل أن يصل التأثر بالثقافة الإسلامية - كما تسميه - بالآباء إلى  الترجمة الخاطئة في كتب تنشر بأساميهم الحقيقية وتباع ويراها الملايين ؟!



يعقل جداً جداً ، ما المشكلة ؟

اب على الأقل سنه فوق الـ 40 سنة ، طيلة حياته يسمع " نصارى " من كل مسلم تقريبا ، فما المشكلة ان يتأثر ؟



> ثم كيف تأثر آباءك (القس مكاري يونان ، والقمص مرقس داود ، الأنباء موسى ،  وغيرهم كثير) بالثقافة الإسلامية ولم تتأثر أنت ، والجميع عاش في نفس  الحقبة الزمنية ؟!



لم أتأثر أنا لأني ادرس الإسلام وأصوله من كتبه من مكاتب ضخمة جداً وادرس كتابي ولغته من مكاتب أضخم فهل كان معهم كل هذا ؟



> يعني هذه الشماعة أصبحت قاعدة ، فكل من قال "نصراني" من آباءك يبقى متأثر بالثقافة الإسلامية !!!!!!



رغم ان السؤال به لفظ لا احب ان اراه في حوار مسيحي ولكن أجيبك بـ " نعم " ومع التحفظ على لفظ " الشماعة "



> من يرفض كلام من ؟!! وماهو الدليل اللغوي الذي قدمته لترفض كلامهم ؟!!



انا ارفض كلام الثقافة الإسلامية المتأثرين به ..


اما عن الدليل اللغوي ، فإرجع الى الموضوع ...



> فلم أرى لك مرجع عربي واحد يثبت ماذهبت إليه



ولماذا اصلا تذهب للعربي ؟ أهى عربية ؟

كلمة اصلها غير عربي أفأبحث عنها في المعاجم العربية ؟!!

قلت لك ان كنا سنختلف في ترجمتها فنادينا بحروفها في اليونانية

هل هذا يرضيك صديقي ؟



> وأنهم لاضير عندهم من قول الحقيقة حتى ولو كانت لاتخطئ ماهو إسلامي !! فليس الجميع ياعزيزي هدفه إثبات خطأ الإسلام بقلب الحقائق ..


كل شيء في هذه الجملة خطأ ، انا لم اتكلم في خطأ الإسلام ، بل في سبب تسمية الإسلام بهذه اللفظة ،

تعرف ، الحل الوحيد العربي ؟ ان القرآن كان ينسب لفظ " نصراني " الى مدينة الناصرة وهنا كان سيبقى الحوار لغوي فقط ! ، لكن القرآن اكد ( وهو كلام الله حسب اعتقادك ) انها وفقا لـ " نصر المسيح " ، وبهذا يكون أيضا كل مسلم نصراني !!!




> وماهو الفرق ؟!



الفرق ، راجع كل الموضوع .....



> لو سلمنا وفرضنا (جدلاً) أن القس مكاري مثلاً قال (نصراني) تأثراً بالثقافة الإسلامية ، يعني استخدم مجرد اللفظة في محاضرته وأخطأ


لا ، لا تسلم جدلاً ، كل شيء أخبرني به وهو لم يستخدم اللفظة في مجرد محاضرة وليس هذا سببي أصلاً




> فماذا نقول عمن يقول أن اللفظة صحيحة وأنها تعني مسيحيين ؟
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nflni...layer_embedded



هل سمعت سيدنا الأنبا موسى ؟! ؟


يقول ان كلمة نصارى نسبة الى الناصرة ، وهذا عكس ما جاء به القرآن حيث نسبها إلى " النصرة " ومن هنا ترى أن سيدنا الأنبا موسى قد جمع بين الثقافة الإسلامية في اللفظة وبين الأصل ( الناصريين ) كنسبة الى الناصرة في الكتاب المقدس !



> فهل وصلت به حالة التأثر بالثقافة الإسلامية أن يدلي بمعلومات خاطئة ؟!!



من قال أنه يعرف انها معلومات خاطئة ؟ هو يقول معلومة تربى عليها وتغلغلت بالثقافة الإسلامية فيه ، وهناك مقولة شهيرة اسلامية تعبر عن ما اريد ان اقوله " ناقل الكفر ليس بكافر " وانا اتحفظ على كلمة "الكفر " لو كانت تجرح مشاعرك فأنا لا اقصد ان اقولها ولكن عصب عني لكي اذكر المقولة صحيحة واستطيع ان اعدلها واقول " ناقل الثقاقة الخاطئة ( كمسيحيين ) ليس بخاطيء "




طبعا نفس الكلام ده قوله على كل شيء ممكن تجيبه ...




> تروح وترجع بالسلامة ..


ربنا يباركك ، صلي ان لا يطول غيابي فما باليد حيلة ...


فليحفظ الله كل الذين في العالم ...


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 مارس 2011)

*



			فهل تظن أن القمص كان يعرب الكتاب وهو جالس في "مقهى" مثلاً ؟!
ربما فاتك أن الكلمة وردت في ترجمة - وفي الترجمة مسؤلية - وليست كلمة عابرة قيلت في محاضرة لنقبل حجة التأثر المزعومة ..

ثم هل يعقل أن يصل التأثر بالثقافة الإسلامية - كما تسميه - بالآباء إلى الترجمة الخاطئة في كتب تنشر بأساميهم الحقيقية وتباع ويراها الملايين ؟!

ثم كيف تأثر آباءك (القس مكاري يونان ، والقمص مرقس داود ، الأنباء موسى ، وغيرهم كثير) بالثقافة الإسلامية ولم تتأثر أنت ، والجميع عاش في نفس الحقبة الزمنية ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا اخي الحبيب 

اولا : ترجمة الدسقولية الاولي للعربية ترجمة ضعيفة جدا جدا فعلي ما يبدو انها ترجمت في عصور ضعف اللغة هذا سبب ظهور هذا الاسم 
شوف كدة تاريخ الترجمة 


]
ثانيا بسبب انتشار هذا الاسم بين المسلمين وتاثر الاقباط وبسبب تسميه المسلمين للاقباط بهذا الاسم اخد يطلق اجباري بدون اي دراسه لذلك كتب هذا الاسم

ثالثا :  لو كلمه نصاري تعريف صريح ما كان المترجم يكتب النصاري اي المسيحيين  اي يفسر الكلمه لانه كلمه دخيله علينا





الباقي الرد في المرة القادمة*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 مارس 2011)

*



			ثم كيف تأثر آباءك (القس مكاري يونان ، والقمص مرقس داود ، الأنباء موسى ، وغيرهم كثير) بالثقافة الإسلامية ولم تتأثر أنت ، والجميع عاش في نفس الحقبة الزمنية ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انت نفسك تسمع كثير من التعليم وتمر عليك عادي لا تعتقد انها خطا او صواب اللي بعد دراستها  ومش كل الاباء بتدرس كل حاجة او مش بيدي ليها اهتمام او مش حابين يدخلو في مناقشات غبيه مع بعض المسلمين بسبب هذا اللفظ

كما ان الاباء غير معصومين  ممكن ان يخطا الاب بدون قصد او بقصد لاننا بشر

لذلك تجد اكثر من سبب يوضح لك لماذا قاله اب ولم يقوله الاب الاخر فهمت


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مارس 2011)

انا دائما في لساني " حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل " و منذ حوالي عام إكتشفت انه له أصل في نصوص قرآنية ! ولم اكن اعرف ! لكثرة تردده في كل الأوساط. فتأثير الثقافة معروف ولا اعلم كيف نناقش امر كهذا واضح ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مارس 2011)

اسمحوا لي بإغلاق الموضوع نظرا لغيابي الفترة القادمة...


----------



## los_sanginus (14 مايو 2013)

بالطبع يحاول الكاتب بكل التبريرات ان يبين ان كلمة نصارى خاطئة و لكن نص سفر الاعماال الذى يقول  " ودعي  	التلاميذ (المؤمنون) مسيحيين في إنطاكية أولًا " (أع11 : 26) يبين لنا بصورة واضحة ان لقب مسيحيين استخدم لاول مرة بعد صعود المسيح عليه السلام بعشر سنوات فما كان اسمهم قبل ذلك يا ترى ؟ اجابة هذا السؤال ستثبت ان كلمة نصارى هى الادق لغوياً و تاريخياً


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 مايو 2013)

los_sanginus قال:


> بالطبع يحاول الكاتب بكل التبريرات ان يبين ان كلمة نصارى خاطئة و لكن نص سفر الاعماال الذى يقول " ودعي      التلاميذ (المؤمنون) مسيحيين في إنطاكية أولًا " (أع11 : 26) يبين لنا بصورة واضحة ان لقب مسيحيين استخدم لاول مرة بعد صعود المسيح عليه السلام بعشر سنوات فما كان اسمهم قبل ذلك يا ترى ؟ اجابة هذا السؤال ستثبت ان كلمة نصارى هى الادق لغوياً و تاريخياً


*ياحبيبى اسمنا مسيحيين نسبة الى المسيح عايز تتشبث بكلمة نصارى انت حر.
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مايو 2013)

> بالطبع يحاول الكاتب بكل التبريرات ان يبين ان كلمة نصارى خاطئة و لكن نص سفر الاعماال الذى يقول "  ودعي  	التلاميذ (المؤمنون) مسيحيين في إنطاكية أولًا " (أع11 : 26) يبين  لنا بصورة واضحة ان لقب مسيحيين استخدم لاول مرة بعد صعود المسيح عليه  السلام بعشر سنوات فما كان اسمهم قبل ذلك يا ترى ؟ اجابة هذا السؤال ستثبت  ان كلمة نصارى هى الادق لغوياً و تاريخياً



لم أقدم ولا تبرير واحد، قدمت الحقيقة فقط، فإن كنت تعتقد أن كذبكم إن رددنا عليه بالصدق، فهو تبرير، فأهلا بالتبرير بهذا النوع..

يعني لقب التلاميذ كان مسيحيين بعد 10 سنين، ولكن أين الكلام عن لقب "نصارى" سواء بعد 10 أو 20 أو 10000000000 عام؟!!
فأنت منطقك أخرق مضحك، لأنك تنتقد نص لا تستطيع أن تأتي بمثله يقول بكلمة "نصارى" فربنا يشفيكم..


إسمهم أتباع يسوع! إسمهم الرسل، 

كيف أن إجابة "نصارى" ستكون محصلة سؤالك؟!!!

لماذا لا تعطينا أدلتك بدلا من هذا الكلام الفارغ الذي تكتبه والذي لن أسمح به مرة أخرى؟


----------



## los_sanginus (15 مايو 2013)

ارجو مولكا ان تخفف من حدتك قليلاً فهى لا تليق بنصوص المحبة التى تنادون بها فى دينكم و اذكرك بنص احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم 

اما بخصوص طلبك ادلتى على كلمة نصارى فموقع الانبا تكلا يؤكد ان لفظة ناصريين " و التى يمكن ترجمتها ايضاً ب نصارى " كان الاسم الذى يطلق على مسيحيو فلسطين راجع http://st-takla.org/Coptic-History/...ch/Christian-Church-History__010-Antakia.html 

كما ان الكنيسة تعترف بتلك التسمية بل و تجعلها فى ترنيمة مقدسة 
*  كلمات ترنيمة معشر النصارى يا  	خير الشعوب **

*معشر النصارى يا خيرَ الشعوبْ ذي حِمى العذارى أهدوها القلوبْ

http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritua...un/Ma3shar-Al-Nasara-Ya-Khayr-Al-Sho3oob.html 
اظن هذا يكفى للاجابة عليك مولكا و ارجو ان لا ينفذ صبرك سريعاً لان فى جعبتى باذن الله الكثير
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مايو 2013)

> ارجو مولكا ان تخفف من حدتك قليلاً فهى لا تليق بنصوص المحبة التى تنادون بها فى دينكم و اذكرك بنص احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم


أين الحدة؟




> اما بخصوص طلبك ادلتى على كلمة نصارى فموقع الانبا تكلا


دليلك موقع الأنبا تكلا؟!! بتكلم مولكا وتقول له موقع الأنبا تكلا؟
أمشي يابني روح اتعلم كلمتين واتثقف شوية وتعالى..



> يؤكد ان لفظة ناصريين " و التى يمكن ترجمتها ايضاً ب نصارى "


أولا: أنت لا تعرف معنى الدليل، مثلك مثل أغلب المسلمين، يعتقد أن مجرد النقل من موقع القائمين عليه مسيحيين، إذت فكلامه يؤخذ كدليل، وأيضا لا تعرف معنى الدليل من الإستشهاد من الرأي..

ثانيا: لا يوجد في الصفحة هذه "و التى يمكن ترجمتها ايضاً ب نصارى" 



> كما ان الكنيسة تعترف بتلك التسمية بل و تجعلها فى ترنيمة مقدسة



الكنيسة تعترف؟!! يا عيني!
وكمان الكنيسة جعلتها في ترنيمة مقدسة؟؟؟

ترنيمة مقدسة؟



> *اظن هذا يكفى للاجابة عليك مولكا*


هذا يكفي لطردك، قلت لك أني لن أسمح بهذا المستوى الحضيضي الهابط الساذج في الحوار، ومادمت تصر على الحوار وأنت بهذا المستوى فلا مكان لك في المنتدى.



آل ترنيمة مقدسة آل!! معرفش المسلمين بيوصلوا للمستوى دا إزاي،
دليله هو ترنيمة مقدسة!!
ربنا يشفيكوا..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 مايو 2014)

*1]    أنا مسيحى مصرى  من الصعيد وعقيدتى  أرثوذوكسي....  فإن كنت سوهاجى أو أقصرى أو أسوانى أو أسيوطى أو منياوى ..     فهل  يجوز   إضافة  إنتماء   إلى  أى مدينة من الشام    إلىّ ..... رغم أننى لا ولم أراها بعيناى حتى ناهيك عن  كونى لا انتمى اليها  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
+   وهذا  مسيحى   مصرى من الاسكندرية  وأرثوذوكسي    هل   من المنطق أن يُعطف  على  إنتماءاً... ولا ييتحقق أى تمييز بيننا.

+  هذا  مسيحى   قبطى   من نفس  بلدتى لكنه ينتمى  إلى    مذهب عقائدى    كاثوليكى  او  (إنجيلي )  
فهل يعطف عليا فى إطار كلمة نصرانى !!!    ... هل هذا هو البحث العلمى ؟؟
+  هذا مسيحى  أرمينى  أو إيطالى  أو روسي مثلا  ...  توجد فروق  عرقية إثنية  لغوية تراثية  عملاقة   وعقائدية لايمكن إنكارها .. فهل العدل والانصاف  والدقة تستوجب  تسويتنا  جميعا بلفظ نصرانى..

+ أنا مصرى إنتمائي الإثنى والعرقي    هذا  عرفناه   .....   طيب إنتمائي  وهويتى   الوطنية:  هل المسيحين فى شتى مشارق الارض  ومغاربها   إنتمائهم
لمجتمعاتهم أم  انتمائهم  لمدينة  أيا  كانت  القوى السياسية أوالمجتمعية المهيمنة عليها -أو حتى العقائدية-بصرف النظر عن شرعية او عدم شرعية هذه الهيمنة؟؟؟

الخلاصة : لفظة نصرانى لفظة قاصرة معيبة تعيب مؤلفها  ومطلقها  : تعجز أمام التاريخ وأحداثه تعجز أمام الجغرافيا .. وتخلو من  الاعجاز العلمى ؟؟؟!!!
  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
[2]  -      صدع  أصحاب هذه الافتراءات الجهلية والتشنيعات الشيطانية    .. إدعائاتهم الوثنية الخبيثة   أن المسيحية  لم تكن هكذا  بل غيرها  بولس  وفى رواية آخرى  قسطنطين او  قيل  اثناسيوس الرسولى  وفى حديث آخر سيريل .. المهم انها تحورت وتحرفت .. بحسب مزاعمهم .
فنقول لشيطانهم  لابولس ولا قسطنطين ولا أثناسيوس ولا مجمع نيقية  بالاساس    لهم أدنى علاقة  لا من قريب ولا من بعيد نهائياً بمدينة الناصرة  -البتة  واغلبهم     لم يدخلها  الا  زائراً لبضع ساعات للبركة كأى   مقدس مسيحى يحج الى بيت االمقدس وليس فى احد منهم أى علاقة لا إثنية ولا عرقية ولا توطنية ولا حتى علاقة عمل بالناصرة....
فبأى منطق تتحدثون.؟؟؟!!!! فلماذا لا تسمونهم نيقاويين  او طرسوسسيين  او قسطنطينييين مثلا  ؟؟
 مع تأكدى  أن مؤلفهم كان لا ولايزال لا يجيد قرأءة أو إستهجاء   هذه الاسماء -[  لست عليهم بمُصيطر-الغاشية  ] .
ولا أقول الاحاطة علما بماهية الاحداث والتواريخ..
 +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
[3]       ليس سراً       أن   [   المُدعى  المُزايد]   -  إتخذ  اقوال  جيرانه وشركائه اليهود   قبل ان ينقلب عليهم  
فاليهود   هم من قالوا  [[ مرقس الأصحاح 6 العدد 3 أليس هذا هو النجار ابن مريم وأخا يعقوب ويوسي ويهوذا وسمعان؟ أوليست أخواته ههنا عندنا؟» فكانوا يعثرون به.    ]]  >>

وهم أيضا   فى معرض إشتكائهم على  بولس  هم من قالوا  امام  منبر الوالى  [[  أعمال الرسل الأصحاح 24 العدد 5 فإننا إذ وجدنا هذا الرجل مفسدا ومهيج فتنة بين جميع اليهود الذين في المسكونة ومقدام شيعة الناصريين
   ]]    
فالسياسة   تحكم   والمصالح  تحكم 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
[4]    لايوجد نص   واحد فى الكتاب المقدس  يقوم فيه  الله   \  المسيح يسوع  \أو الاباء الرسل   بالحديث عن جماعة المؤمنين بوصفهم   ينتمون   إلى الناصرة    مطلقا  او  كونهم انصار   عيسي مطلقا ( مطلقا ).
لكن مسيحنا  القدوس   هو  من وجهه نظرنا  الى ان مملكته  ليست من هذا  العالم   ورفع الحاظ   قلوبنا  الى المدينة السماوية  
[[   العبرانيين الأصحاح 11 العدد 10 لأنه كان ينتظر المدينة التي لها الأساسات، التي صانعها وبارئها الله.
 العبرانيين الأصحاح 11 العدد 16 ولكن الآن يبتغون وطنا أفضل، أي سماويا. لذلك لا يستحي بهم الله أن يدعى إلههم، لأنه أعد لهم مدينة.
 العبرانيين الأصحاح 12 العدد 22 بل قد أتيتم إلى جبل صهيون، وإلى مدينة الله الحي: أورشليم السماوية، وإلى ربوات هم محفل ملائكة،
 العبرانيين الأصحاح 13 العدد 14 لأن ليس لنا هنا مدينة باقية، لكننا نطلب العتيدة.  ]]
[    ][  فيلبي الأصحاح 3 العدد 20 فإن سيرتنا نحن هي في السماوات، التي منها أيضا ننتظر مخلصا هو الرب يسوع المسيح، ]

فالخلاصة ان نعتنا  بالانتساب  الى قرية او مدينة  ما   مخالف  لعقيدتنا  ولتاريخنا -
مخالف للتاريخ المجرد   -بصرف النظر عن كونه مخالفة للمسيحية كعقيدة وكفكر
وهو لفظ يطلق للتحقير والاساءة  ولتجاهل الثراء الايمانى  للمسيحية ولنصوصها التى تبشر اتباعها بالسماء..:..وهى  الفاظ كيدية استفزازية محضة.  
وهى  إستمرار  للتتضليلات والافتراءات الشيطانية..  فالتشنيع  وتشويه الحقائق  هو  ما يجيده  إبليس والنبي الكذاب.  

[[   رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 2 وأنا يوحنا رأيت المدينة المقدسة أورشليم الجديدة نازلة من السماء من عند الله مهيأة كعروس مزينة لرجلها.
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 10 وذهب بي بالروح إلى جبل عظيم عال، وأراني المدينة العظيمة أورشليم المقدسة نازلة من السماء من عند الله،
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 14 وسور المدينة كان له اثنا عشر أساسا، وعليها أسماء رسل الحمل الاثني عشر.
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 15 والذي كان يتكلم معي كان معه قصبة من ذهب لكي يقيس المدينة وأبوابها وسورها.
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 16 والمدينة كانت موضوعة مربعة، طولها بقدر العرض. فقاس المدينة بالقصبة مسافة اثني عشر ألف غلوة. الطول والعرض والارتفاع متساوية.
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 18 وكان بناء سورها من يشب، والمدينة ذهب نقي شبه زجاج نقي.
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 19 وأساسات سور المدينة مزينة بكل حجر كريم. الأساس الأول يشب. الثاني ياقوت أزرق. الثالث عقيق أبيض. الرابع زمرد ذبابي
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 21 والاثنا عشر بابا اثنتا عشرة لؤلؤة، كل واحد من الأبواب كان من لؤلؤة واحدة. وسوق المدينة ذهب نقي كزجاج شفاف.
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 23 والمدينة لا تحتاج إلى الشمس ولا إلى القمر ليضيئا فيها، لأن مجد الله قد أنارها، والحمل سراجها.
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 22 العدد 14 طوبى للذين يصنعون وصاياه لكي يكون سلطانهم على شجرة الحياة ويدخلوا من الأبواب إلى المدينة،
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 22 العدد 19 وإن كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة، ومن المدينة المقدسة، ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب.
 ]]*​

موضوعات ذات   علاقة 
[1]    - إضغط * من هنا*
[2] -    إضغط *من هنا*
[3]  -  إضغط *من هنا*
[4]  إضغط *من هنا*



760


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2015)

للرفع


----------

